# اسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم على دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة



## صناعة المعمار (20 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف انتم اخوتي؟ 

ضمن الافكار التي أود أن تتحقق لنقل المعلومة بجو من[BLINK] المتعة وكسر الروتين[/BLINK]:15: هو القيام بسلسلة من الدورات في مواضيع الهندسة الصناعية والتي تهمنا جميعا

نظرا لأهمية ادارة الجودة الشاملة سوف نهديكم دورة للمتميز فتوح قريبا جدا جدا 


باسمي واسمكم اتقدم بجزيل الشكر من الاخ فتوح لقبوله عقد الدورة وأهنئه على روحه الطيبة واخلاصه بتقديم الفائدة لوجه الله تعالى

اخي فتوح اكرمك الله وحياك:12: 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]

الاعضاء الكرام:حتى تستمر الدورة بالشكل المطلوب نرجو التزامكم بوضع اسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم على الدورة في هذا الموضوع وليس بموضوع الدورة لمنع التشويش والحفاظ على ترابط المواضيع.

طلب اخر : كل عضو يرغب بأن يفيد اخوته بما انعم الله عليه من علم ومستعد لعقد دورة بموضوع في الهندسة الصناعية:75: , ما عليه الا ان يعلمني بذلك وسننسق الأمر سويا

اتمنى ان تجد الدورة قبولا لديكم وتشاركونا :5: 


احترامي ​


----------



## فتوح (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكر المشرفة الكريمة صناعة المعمار على ما تفضلت به علي
وأن أتاحت لي الفرصة حتى أساعد إخواني وأقدم للملتقى الكريم بعض دينه
فجزاكم الله خيراً 

وأهلاً بالإخوان ستجدون أن الأمر شيق جداً ولذيذ وممتع فما أروع الجودة الشاملة
وهي تفيد في كل المجالات
فأذكر عندما كنت أدرس الماجستير أن من بين الطلاب كان المهندس بكل التخصصات والمحاسب والمدرس والطبيب وضباط الجيش وكان هناك صحفية وطيار وقبطان وغيرهم كثير
فموضوع الجودة ليس مقصوراً على فئة معينة وسترون ذلك إن شاء الله
ومن كان يدرس أو يبحث وأراد التوثيق للمعلومة فسيد ذلك لدينا حاضراً في دراسة هذه الدورة
وسنتبعها إن شاء الله ببعض أدواتها وسيكون التركيز على الأساليب الإحصائية.

الإفاادة موجودة لمن أرادها ولمن دخل معنا 
شارك فقط وانتظر

أخوكم فتوح محمد عبد العال
ماجستير في إدارة الجودة الشاملة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (22 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

لا شكر على واجب اخي فتوح فأنت اول المتعاونين ماشاءالله

اخواني نحن بحاجة لدعمكم وتشجيعكم حتى نباشر بالدورة ونستمر بها

مرة اخرى اتمنى ان اجد هنا ردودكم بمايتعلق بالدورة .........مثلا:

ماترغبون بعرضه:81: 
اسئلة اوليه:


----------



## MOHSEN_2007 (22 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

جزى الله كل من الاخت الكريمة صناعة المعمار و الاخ العزيز فتوح على هذه الفكرة 

اما بعد

فان موضوع دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة مهم للغاية للمهندسين وغير المهندسين حيث انه يدخل فى كل

المجالات ومن الممكن ان كل عضو يعطى براى معين حسب وجهة نظرة وانى ارى ان الاخ الكريم

فتوح ان يضع نقاط المواضيع لهذة الدورة من الناحية التى يستفيد بها المهندسين على الاخص

مثلا فى ادارة الجودة فى المصانع و الشركات مع شرح وافى لكل فرع داخل هذه الادارة للرقى بناتج 

العمل النهائى وجزاك الله خيرا 

اخوك 

محسن سيد


----------



## صناعية ولكن (22 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

مشكروة يا اخت صناعية المعمار على هذه المبادرة الطيبة والله يعطيكي العافية وانشالله بتكون الدورة باسرع وقت انا كان سؤالي عن الجانب العملي في ادارة الجودة الشاملة وحابب اعرف خطوات تطبيق tqm داخل شركة غير مطبقة فيها مبادىء الجودة خصوصا اني بعرف من خلال اللدراسة انو تطبيق tqm في الشركات يحتاج للزمن يمتد على مدى خمس سنوات حتى تطبيق الادارة في الشركة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر مع تحياتي صناعية ولكن


----------



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2006)

*مواضيع الدورة*



MOHSEN_2007 قال:


> بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> جزى الله كل من الاخت الكريمة صناعة المعمار و الاخ العزيز فتوح على هذه الفكرة
> 
> ...


 
أخي الكريم محسن جزاك الله خيراً على تفاعلك مع الموضوع وإن شاء الله ستكون الدورة في المواضيع التالية

مفهوم الجودة – نشأة الجودة – أهم فلاسفة الجودة - مراحل تطور الجودة – عناصر إدارة الجودة الشاملة - مراحل تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة – معوقات تطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة - المفاهيم الأساسية للجودة – المنطلقات الفكرية لإدارة الجودة الشاملة– هرم إدارة الجودة الشاملة – مقارنة الإدارة التقليدية بإدارة الجودة الشاملة - أهداف الجودة الشاملة وفوائدها - أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة - كيفية تطبيق الأدوات - أمثلة لبعض أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة - بعض الأساليب الإحصائية المستخدمة في إدارة الجودة الشاملة

وإن كانت هناك أسئلة أو حاجة لتوضيح أكثر من بعض الأعضاء فسيكون لكم ذلك إن شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (24 يوليو 2006)

*حالاً ستبدأ إن شاء الله*



صناعية ولكن قال:


> مشكروة يا اخت صناعية المعمار على هذه المبادرة الطيبة والله يعطيكي العافية وانشالله بتكون الدورة باسرع وقت انا كان سؤالي عن الجانب العملي في ادارة الجودة الشاملة وحابب اعرف خطوات تطبيق tqm داخل شركة غير مطبقة فيها مبادىء الجودة خصوصا اني بعرف من خلال اللدراسة انو تطبيق tqm في الشركات يحتاج للزمن يمتد على مدى خمس سنوات حتى تطبيق الادارة في الشركة
> ولكم جزيل الشكر مع تحياتي صناعية ولكن


 
سنبدأ حالاً الدورة إن شاء الله

أما مراحل التطبيق فسنتعرض لها بداية من المرحلة الصفرية حتى المرحلة الرابعة ثم الجدول الزمني للتطبيق

وستفي إن شاء الله بكل احتياجاتك عن الجودة الشاملة وجانبها العلمي من التطبيق إلى الأدوات

فشكراً كِ وجزاكِ الله خيراً


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

اخوتي الاعضاء اشكر مروركم:77: وادعو الجميع للمشاركة حتى نستمر ...... كل تساؤل سيجيبكم عليه الاخ فتوح فقط تابعوووووووووووه:1: 



لقد بدات الدورة على الرابط التالي:​
دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة​اضغط هنا​


----------



## alabuo (25 يوليو 2006)

رائعة جدا الدورة وفكرة طرحها 

وأنا على أتم الإسعداد للمشاركة في هذه الدورة ومساندة السيد فتوح في شرح بعض الأمور 
حيث أني خبير في إعطاء دورات الجودة الشاملة في التطوير الصناعي للمصانع افنتاجية وتطوير خطوط الإنتاج 

وفققك الله أخي فتوح 
وجعلها الله في موازين حسناتك

أخوكم أبوفادي


----------



## مهاجر (25 يوليو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله بارك الله في هذا الجهد ونسأله تعالى ان يساعدك في الإنتهاء من هذه الدورة على اتم وجه

جهد مقدر من عضو مميز .... لمسنا منه الإخلاص في العمل ولا نزكي على الله احد

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهاجر (25 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخ أبوفادي 

نرحب بك في الملتقى واكيد اننا بحاجة لخبرتك في هذا المجال 

اما عرضك فبإذن الله سيرد عليك اخونا فتوح


----------



## فتوح (25 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً مرحباً*



alabuo قال:


> رائعة جدا الدورة وفكرة طرحها
> 
> وأنا على أتم الإسعداد للمشاركة في هذه الدورة ومساندة السيد فتوح في شرح بعض الأمور
> حيث أني خبير في إعطاء دورات الجودة الشاملة في التطوير الصناعي للمصانع افنتاجية وتطوير خطوط الإنتاج
> ...


 
أهلاً مرحباً أخي أبو فادي

جزاك الله خيراً على عرضك الطيب ومرحباً بك

وأكون لك ممتن


----------



## reengineering (25 يوليو 2006)

مشكور كتير على هل المشاركه الرائعه


----------



## فتوح (25 يوليو 2006)

*بسم الله ما شاء الله*



مهاجر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً لك أخي أبو محمد على تشجيعك ودفعك لي للأمام

والله إني لأغبطك على نشاطك وإخلاصك وصبرك

بارك الله لك فيها جميعاً

وجزاك الله خيراً مرة وأخرى حتى ترضى

أخوك والمحب لك في الله أبو عبد الرحمن


----------



## فتوح (25 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لكم*



reengineering قال:


> مشكور كتير على هل المشاركه الرائعه


 
الله يبارك فيك أخي شكراً مرورك وردك


----------



## مهاجر (25 يوليو 2006)

اه يا أبو عبد الحمن دوختنا معاك .... شخصية محببة للنفس يعمل بصمت 
نحبك في الله واحببك الذي احببتنا فيه

الموضوع للتثبيت


----------



## رائد المعاضيدي (25 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي على الفكره والموضوع والجهد
واتمنى ان تقبلني طالبا في دورتكم المباركه
نحن بالفعل محتاجين لهكذا معلومات في عملنا الهندسي


----------



## khadra salama (25 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع هايل جدا بشكركم علية


----------



## قلقيلية وبس (25 يوليو 2006)

:31: فكرة جديدة ومفيدة


----------



## قلقيلية وبس (25 يوليو 2006)

:31:موضوع جديد ومفيد


----------



## bebotemo_2000 (25 يوليو 2006)

شكرا يا اخى على هذا الموضوع الممتع حيث اننى اعمل مراقب جودة فى احدى الشركات الخاصه وهذا الموضوع سوف يساعدنى كتير فى عملى وتحضيرى لرساله الدكتورة ان شاء الله


----------



## م/عبدالحميد شعيشع (25 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو التطرق الى موضوعات مراقبة الجودة وتاكيد الجودة فى تنفيذ المشروعات


----------



## صناعة المعمار (25 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا اخ فتوح يعطيك الف عافية........ يا متميز 

شكرا للحضور وكل من ابدى اهتمامه واعجابه.......... استمروا معنا ستجدوا كل ماتبحثون عنه ان شاءالله

تحياتي


----------



## دباسكو (25 يوليو 2006)

الله ايوفقكم جميعا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (25 يوليو 2006)

جهود طيبة وواضحة في قسم الهندسة الصناعية

ودورة مفيد تهم الجميع

أنا أيضا سيكون لي دوري في هذا القسم قريبا في المجال الإداري انشاء الله

كل التحية للمشرفين على هذا القسم وأعضائه وللأمام دوما


----------



## ENDERCAN (25 يوليو 2006)

*دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة*

thanks friend you did good work


----------



## المهندس الجهني (25 يوليو 2006)

الاخ/ فتوح الله يجزاك خيراً على هذا الجهد الاكثر من رائع والى الامام


----------



## عبدالله8 (25 يوليو 2006)

اتمنى منك ارفاق امثلة واقعية لبعض نتائج تطبيق الجودة الشاملة

كدراسة او فرصة تحسينية لاي نظام باستخدام ادوات الجودة الشاملة.


تحياتي اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng. KHOLOUD (25 يوليو 2006)

THNX for this


----------



## محمد عثمان النخال (26 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## lutfi ali (26 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الاستاذ فتوح
الاخوة الاعزاء ........ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية ... اشكركم عاي هذا الجهد الكبير . انا ققط لدي سؤال و ارجوا منكم الاجابة
كما لا يخف عليكم فان لكل شخص تعريف خاص للجودة لان كل شخص له مواصفات خاصة او ابعاد Dimensions تساهم في تعريفه للجودة .كما ان كل عالم قدم للجودة من منطلق مختلف فمثلا Taguchi عرف الجودة من منطلق هندسي وcrosby من زواية النظرة الادارية و كذلك shewurt من جانب احصائي واخيرا conway من جانب فلسفي .بناء عاي ماسبق ما هو تعريفك الخاص للجودة وما هو التعريف الذي تتبنه خلال هذة الدروة .
واكرر لكم خالص الشكر والتقدير 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ayat_ace (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم , الموضوع مهم جدا ويغفل عنه الكثيرون


----------



## محسن 9 (26 يوليو 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي فتوح راجيا لك التوفيق والسداد 
نحن فعلا في الوطن العربي نحتاج الى تلك الدورات المهمة حيث اصبحت المنافسة شديدة بهذا المجال 
بين دول العالم ونحن العرب والمسلمون لسنا اقل مستوى بل اكثر من يهتم بهذه الامور لحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اذا عمل احدكم عملا فليتقنه ) ولن اكون مطلع فحسب بل معكم لاني باحث وساقدم ما استطيع انشاء الله كل الشكر والتقديرلكم جميعا وعملكم هذا يعطي الجودة للجودة هل هناك اعظم من هذا


----------



## محمد2000 (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ديما-ش (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا عالموضوع المهم


----------



## عبد التواب (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونامل بالمزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## فيصل العبدالله (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك على حسن اختيارك وشرحك للجانب المهم في قسم من اقسام التنظيم الهيكلي لشركات.
ونتمنى لك التوفيق...


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*لا دوخة*



مهاجر قال:


> اه يا أبو عبد الحمن دوختنا معاك .... شخصية محببة للنفس يعمل بصمت
> نحبك في الله واحببك الذي احببتنا فيه
> 
> الموضوع للتثبيت


 
الأخ أبو محمد

بارك الله فيك والحمد لله على الذي من عليَّ بصحبة طيبة منكم جمعنا الله جميعاً في الجنة

وأشكرك وأشكر الأخت صناعة المعمار على تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*أهلاً بالأحبة*



رائد المعاضيدي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي على الفكره والموضوع والجهد
> واتمنى ان تقبلني طالبا في دورتكم المباركه
> نحن بالفعل محتاجين لهكذا معلومات في عملنا الهندسي


 
أهلاً أخي رائد كيف حالك أهلاً بأهل السنة
ونعم يا أخي الكريم فإنما سبقنا الغرب بمثل هذه الأشياء
وأرجوا تفاعلك معنا 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*أهلاً خضرة*



khadra salama قال:


> الموضوع هايل جدا بشكركم علية


 
شكراً مرورك وقريباً إن شاء الله المحاضرة الثانية فلا تتركينا


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً قلقيلية وبس*



قلقيلية وبس قال:


> :31: فكرة جديدة ومفيدة


 
الحمد لله أن تكون جديدة ومفيدة

فهذا ما أرجوه وأتمناه أن يستفيد كل منا بما عند الآخر من معلومات

ننتظر منك الإستمرار فما زلنا في البداية


----------



## abd_1972 (26 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله​*


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً يا دكتور*



bebotemo_2000 قال:


> شكرا يا اخى على هذا الموضوع الممتع حيث اننى اعمل مراقب جودة فى احدى الشركات الخاصه وهذا الموضوع سوف يساعدنى كتير فى عملى وتحضيرى لرساله الدكتورة ان شاء الله


 
إذاً فلتستمر معنا حيث أن ما هو آتي سيكون مفيداً جداً إن شاء الله وأنا تحت أمرك وشاركنا


----------



## وليد 2007 (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*مراقبة الجودة*



م/عبدالحميد شعيشع قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وارجو التطرق الى موضوعات مراقبة الجودة وتاكيد الجودة فى تنفيذ المشروعات


 
وجزاك الله مثله أخي م/عبد الحميد شعيشع

ومراقبة الجودة سنتطرق إليها إن شاء الله

ولن ندع خرائط المراقبة وباريتو 

وشاركنا أخي الكريم


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً دباسكو*



دباسكو قال:


> الله ايوفقكم جميعا


 
الله يوفقك والحمد لله أن أول مشاركة لك في ملتقي المهندسين العرب كانت من نصيبي فهذا شرف لي
ستجد في الملتقى ما يسرك من كل النواحي الهندسية والحياتية
استمر معنا ولا تبخل علينا بمشاركاتك
أخوكم أبو عبد الرحمن فتوح بن محمد بن عبدالعال


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*أهلاً مشرفنا الحبيب*



م.محمد الكردي قال:


> جهود طيبة وواضحة في قسم الهندسة الصناعية
> 
> ودورة مفيد تهم الجميع
> 
> ...


 
مرحباً بالطاقة المتجددة وخبيرنا الإداري م.محمد الكردي 
يسعدنا وجودنا معك ويارب إلى الأمام دوماً بجهودك في الطاقة المتجددة والخلايا الشمسية وأيضاً في الإدارة الهندسية والملتقى العام وإلا رسول الله فإني أجدك في كل ملتقى 
فجزاك الله عني خيراً وشكراً لكتاب ال SPSS


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اولاً اتقدم بشكر الاخت الفاضله صناعة المعمار

اما عن الاخ فتح و الله يا اخي انى احبك فى الله و بدايه موفقه ورائع 
واسأل الله العلي العظيمان يبارك فيك ويبارك لك فى وقتك 
وجزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع 
و اتمنى من كل اخ واخت فى اى تخصص على هذا المنتدى ان يستفيد من هذاالموضوع على قدر ما يستطيع لانها فرصه لا تعوض.
تتنظر المزيد 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لك ولردك الكريم*



ENDERCAN قال:


> thanks friend you did good work


 
أخي الكريم ENDERCAN شكراً لك لمرورك ولا تغيب عنا كثيراً 
وشارك معنا فهنا صحبة ونعم الصحبة


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*إلى الأمام معاً*



المهندس الجهني قال:


> الاخ/ فتوح الله يجزاك خيراً على هذا الجهد الاكثر من رائع والى الامام


 
أخي المهندس الجهني وجزاك الله مثله

وإن كان هذا العمل أنت راض عنه فهذا بغيتي وأحمد الله على ذلك

ومعاً جميعاً إلى الأمام يارب


----------



## ابو حمد_ابو حمد (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يعطيك الف عافية اخوي فتوح وحقيقة انه موضوع مميز واكثر من رائع حيث انه من متطلبات العصر الحديث 
واتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة .
والتوفيق للجميع


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة*



عبدالله8 قال:


> اتمنى منك ارفاق امثلة واقعية لبعض نتائج تطبيق الجودة الشاملة
> 
> كدراسة او فرصة تحسينية لاي نظام باستخدام ادوات الجودة الشاملة.
> 
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم لمرورك وردك

نعم يا عزيزي عبد الله فالأمثلة الواقعية تكون لها أفضل الأثر للمساعدة على التطبيق لأنه هو الهدف من دراسة الجودة وأدواتها ولقد قمت في الشركة التي أعمل بها بتطبيق لبعض الأدوات فانظر ماذا كانت النتائج
أدت لنتائج مبهرة حيث رفعت كفاءة الإنتاج من 25% إلى 54% وخفضت ساعات الإنتاج بنسبة 40%


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً مهندسة خلود*



Eng. KHOLOUD قال:


> THNX for this


 
مرحباً أختنا الكريمة ولك الشكر على مرورك وردك ونتمنى أن تداومي معنا

وسعيد أن تكون مشاركتك الأولى من نصيبي


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*إن شاء الله*



محمد عثمان النخال قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم وفي انتظار المزيد


 
أخوى محمد عثمان أشكرك على ردك الطيب وإن شاء تابع فكل ثلاثة أيام أو أسبوع تكون محاضرة جديدة إن شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*جا ءنا الخبراء فمرحباً*



lutfi ali قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخ الاستاذ فتوح
> الاخوة الاعزاء ........ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بداية ... اشكركم عاي هذا الجهد الكبير . انا ققط لدي سؤال و ارجوا منكم الاجابة
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخونا الكريم الأستاذ لطفي علي نشكرك على ما وضحت من تعريفات لفلاسفة الجودة 
وتعريفي للجودة أوردته في نهاية المحاضرة الأولى وهو

الجودة يمكن تعريفها كالتالي هي مدى تحقيق المتطلبات التي يتوقعها العميل (المستفيد من الخدمة) المعقولة، أو تلك المتفق عليها معه.

وفي المحاضرة القادمة إن شاء الله سنتعرض لتعريف الجودة الشاملة فلم نذكره بعد 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً ومرحباً بك معنا نستفيد مما منحك الله من علم في مجال الجودة


----------



## عبدالله الجراح (26 يوليو 2006)

جوزيت خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وبانتظار المزيد
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*اللهم لا تجعلنا من الغافلين*



ayat_ace قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الكريم , الموضوع مهم جدا ويغفل عنه الكثيرون


 
وجزاك الله مثله أخي الكريم

فعلاً أمر الجودة الشاملة واستخدام أدواتها ما زلنا للأسف بعيدين عنها كثيراً 

ولكن لا يأس إن شاء الله وكل منا يتعاون بقدر جهده حتى نرقى


----------



## عواد العاني (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله بيك استاذي العزيز وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.......اخوك عواد العاني


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*أهلاً بالعلماء*



محسن 9 قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير لك اخي فتوح راجيا لك التوفيق والسداد
> نحن فعلا في الوطن العربي نحتاج الى تلك الدورات المهمة حيث اصبحت المنافسة شديدة بهذا المجال
> بين دول العالم ونحن العرب والمسلمون لسنا اقل مستوى بل اكثر من يهتم بهذه الامور لحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ( اذا عمل احدكم عملا فليتقنه ) ولن اكون مطلع فحسب بل معكم لاني باحث وساقدم ما استطيع انشاء الله كل الشكر والتقديرلكم جميعا وعملكم هذا يعطي الجودة للجودة هل هناك اعظم من هذا


 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي محسن عن كل ما تقدمه لنا ونحن في انتظارك فشارك واكتب سدد الله خطا ونفعنا ونفعك بعلمك

ما أحوجنا للعلم والبحث

وما هو مجال بحثك أخي محسن؟


----------



## ياسين2999 (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ،
ها نحن أختى المشرفة نلتزم بما تفضلت به ،
عندى سؤال إلى الأخ فتوح : هل هناك علاقة مباشرة بين الموضوع و بين الصناعة أو التكنولوجيا المعاصرة " كتقنية المعلوماتية ... على سبيل المثال لا الحصر"
لا أتحدث هنا عن ما تفضلت به فى المحاضرة بل عن علاقة مباشرة ،
مشكووووووررر .


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*وجزاك مثله*



محمد2000 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
مرحباً أخي محمد وجزاك الله مثله

عاودنا وشاركنا

أخوك فتوح


----------



## ALI M. ABDALLAH (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله بكم وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء على هذا العمل القيم


----------



## عبد السلام السلامة (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله بكم وبارك جهودكم ونفعنا بها


----------



## ندى مشرف (26 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم والى الامام دوما بأذن الله


----------



## nishan (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك و شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لكم*



ديما-ش قال:


> شكرا عالموضوع المهم


 
لا شكر على واجب فهذا أقل شئ نقدمه للإخوان


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*جزاكم الله مثله*



عبد التواب قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ونامل بالمزيد ان شاء الله


 
مرحباً أخي عبد التواب

وإن شاء الله نقدم لك ما يرضيك وقريباً المحاضرة الثانية


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*ذلك من فضل الله*



فيصل العبدالله قال:


> شكرا لك على حسن اختيارك وشرحك للجانب المهم في قسم من اقسام التنظيم الهيكلي لشركات.
> ونتمنى لك التوفيق...


 
شكراً لك أخي فيصل على ردك وذلك من فضل الله فله الحمد

وجزاك الله خيراً على دعائك وبارك الله فيك وما زال الموضوع ممتد وله بقية إن شاء الله فداوم معنا وشاركنا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لكم*



abd_1972 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*
> 
> *شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله *​


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً لك وداوم معنا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*ذلك من حسن خلقك الكريم*



وليد 2007 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


 
شكراً أخي وليد ونريدك معنا دوماً

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## watany2003 (26 يوليو 2006)

الله يكثر من امثالكم وتواصلكم فى اعمالكم فهذه الدنا انتم تتعلمون ونحن نتعلم منكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا وافاد المسلمين مما تقدمون 
وشكرا على معرفتنا وتعليمنا منكم 
والسلا م عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## monther86 (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وإن شاء الله يكون في أمثلة عملية في الدروس القادمة ..


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً بأهل السنة*



mohamed_ismail قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اولاً اتقدم بشكر الاخت الفاضله صناعة المعمار
> 
> اما عن الاخ فتح و الله يا اخي انى احبك فى الله و بدايه موفقه ورائع
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وأحبك الذي أحببتني فيه أخي محمد
والله وإني كذلك لأحبك في الله

فأنت بفضل من الله قدوة تحتذي في مواضيعك وخلقك ودينك وتمسك بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فكم سعدت بمواضيعك وردودك فجزاك الله عني خير الجزاء وبارك الله لك في علمك وعملك وأهلك وجمعني وإياك في الجنة
جل ما أتمناه أن يستفيد إخواننا هنا مما يقدم في كل المواضيع الطيبة في هذا الملتقى المبارك

وإن شاء الله المحاضرة الثانية قريباً جداً


----------



## ياسين2999 (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ،
أخ فتوح ما زلت في إنتضار الرد عن السؤال في المشاركة رقم 56 ،إذا تفضلت مشكورا ......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتى .


----------



## othman (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيراعلى جهودكم المباركة
ولكن عندي سؤال لماذا لا تضيفون موضوعا اخر حول الجودة وهو ما هي تاثير الاعتبارات الثقافية على مواصفات الجودة الشاملة


----------



## ياسين2999 (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ،
أخ فتوح ما زلت في إنتضار الرد عن السؤال في المشاركة رقم 56 ،إذا تفضلت مشكورا ......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تحياتى .


----------



## othman (26 يوليو 2006)

ارجو منك توضيح مايلي
ماهي الخصائص والاليات الجودة


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*نعم التوفقيق للجميع*



ابو حمد_ابو حمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يعطيك الف عافية اخوي فتوح وحقيقة انه موضوع مميز واكثر من رائع حيث انه من متطلبات العصر الحديث
> واتمنى من الجميع الاستفادة .
> والتوفيق للجميع


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً أخوى ابوحمد-ابوحمد على دعائك وردك ويارب الكل يستفيد فهذا أقصى أمانينا
فأُمرنا أنه من تمام الإيمان أن نحب لإخواننا ما نحبه لأنفسنا
وداوم معنا وشاركنا


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*وجزيت مثله*



عبدالله الجراح قال:


> جوزيت خيرا على هذا الموضوع الرائع وبانتظار المزيد
> تحياتي للجميع


 
بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الله الجراح

وإن شاء الله المحاضرة الثانية قريباً فتابعنا وشاركنا

ولك الشكر والتحية


----------



## googlely (26 يوليو 2006)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع ونتمنى منكم التطرق الى ادارة الجودة الشاملة في قطاع الخدمات وخاصة المصارف.


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*بل أنت أستاذي*



عواد العاني قال:


> بارك الله بيك استاذي العزيز وجزاك الله عنا كل خير.......اخوك عواد العاني


 
بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز عواد العاني

فبحمد الله الأخوة هنا في الملتقى من كان عنده علم بشئ أخبر الآخرين وهذا نهجهم بارك الله فيهم جميعأ

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmeddd1 (26 يوليو 2006)

موضوع هام جدا و مؤسساتنا في حاجة ماسة اليه ختى تساير ركب التقدم و المنافسة الشرسة المفروضة عالميا.
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*معذرة للتأخير*



ياسين2999 قال:


> السلام عليكم ،
> ها نحن أختى المشرفة نلتزم بما تفضلت به ،
> عندى سؤال إلى الأخ فتوح : هل هناك علاقة مباشرة بين الموضوع و بين الصناعة أو التكنولوجيا المعاصرة " كتقنية المعلوماتية ... على سبيل المثال لا الحصر"
> لا أتحدث هنا عن ما تفضلت به فى المحاضرة بل عن علاقة مباشرة ،
> مشكووووووررر .


 
شكراً لك أخي اسلام ومعذرة للتأخير فإنما أرد على الأخوة بالتتابع فأعذرني أرجوك

ونعم أخي الكريم الموضوع له علاقة مباشرة بما ذكرت وعندما يكتمل إن شاء الله وبما تطلبونه وتضيفونه ستجده كذلك 

أما تقنية المعلومات فهي من أصول إدارة الجودة الشاملة

وبالنسبة للصناعة فبتطبيق إدارة الجودة الشاملة تظهر نتائج لم تكن في الحسبان
فإنما تم استنباط إدارة الجودة الشاملة من البحوث العملية في المصانع والمؤسسات وسنذكر ذلك إن شاء الله

أما فائدتها فمعلومة وفي ردي بالمشاركة رقم 52 على الأخ عبد الله 8 أوضحت كم الإستفادة التي جنتها الشركة التي أعمل بها من جراء تطبيق بعض أدوات إدارة الجودة الشاملة

أشكرك مرة أخرى وجزاك الله خيراً ومعذرة على التأخير


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*وجزاكم مثله*



ALI M. ABDALLAH قال:


> بارك الله بكم وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء على هذا العمل القيم


شكراً أخي الكريم على عبد الله وجزاك الله خيراً 

وداوم على متابعتنا وشاركنا


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*آمين يارب العالمين*



عبد السلام السلامة قال:


> بارك الله بكم وبارك جهودكم ونفعنا بها


 
آمين يارب العالمين

وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً أخي عبد السلام سلامة


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*جميعاً للأمام إن شاء الله*



ندى مشرف قال:


> بارك الله فيكم والى الامام دوما بأذن الله


 
وبارك الله فيكِ أختنا الكريمة ندى مشرف 

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن تكون الفائدة وصلت


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*وجزاك مثله*



nishan قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي الكريم و بارك الله فيك و شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


وجزاك مثله أخي nishan والحمد لله أن جعل فيه إفادة وأسأله سبحانه أن يديمها نعمة

المحاضرة الثانية قريباً جداً


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*



watany2003 قال:


> الله يكثر من امثالكم وتواصلكم فى اعمالكم فهذه الدنا انتم تتعلمون ونحن نتعلم منكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا وافاد المسلمين مما تقدمون
> وشكرا على معرفتنا وتعليمنا منكم
> والسلا م عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


 
وجزاكم الله خيراً مثله

والله يا أخي الكريم لقد أخجلتني وندعوه سبحانه أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه

وهنا في هذا الملتقى الطيب من حصل فرعاً من العلم لا يبخل به على إخوانه وهذا من فضل الله وهذه شيمة المسلمين الأولين فشاركنا أخي watany وداوم معنا

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*الأمثلة قادمة إن شاء الله*



monther86 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> وإن شاء الله يكون في أمثلة عملية في الدروس القادمة ..


 
وجزاك الله خيراً 
وإن شاء الله الأمثلة قادمة وهي أمثلة عملية من خلال دراسة حالة فتابعنا وشاركنا


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



ياسين2999 قال:


> السلام عليكم ،
> أخ فتوح ما زلت في إنتضار الرد عن السؤال في المشاركة رقم 56 ،إذا تفضلت مشكورا ......؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> تحياتى .


 
أخي ياسين2999
لقد أجبتك ولكن أعتذر عن التأخير في المشاركة رقم 83 وإن كان هناك أي طلب لك فأنا تحت أمرك ولا تتردد وسأجيبك إن شاء الله

والشكر موصول لك


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*الخصائص والآليات*



othman قال:


> ارجو منك توضيح مايلي
> ماهي الخصائص والاليات الجودة


 
نعم أخي عثمان سنورد ذلك إن شاء الله في مرحلة تطبيق الجودة وكذلك عند الحديث عن أدوات الجودة
فإن أمكن أن تنتظر حتى نعطيه حقه من التوضيح أكون لك شاكراً وإلا فأبلغني فأعجل لك 

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*الجودة في قطاع الخدمات*



googlely قال:


> مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع ونتمنى منكم التطرق الى ادارة الجودة الشاملة في قطاع الخدمات وخاصة المصارف.


 
لا شكر على واجب 

سألبي لك طلبك إن شاء الله حتى تعم الفائدة فتابعنا وشاركنا
وجزاك الله خيراً لإهتمامك


----------



## اكرم نصار (26 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخى العزيز استاذ فتوح على هذا المجهود الجميل وبرجاء متابعة الدورات انا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*نعم خاصة بعد اتفاقية الجات*



ahmeddd1 قال:


> موضوع هام جدا و مؤسساتنا في حاجة ماسة اليه ختى تساير ركب التقدم و المنافسة الشرسة المفروضة عالميا.
> بارك الله فيكم


 
أهلاً أخي أحمد بارك الله فيك
فعلاً مؤسساتنا في أمس الحاجة إليه خاصة بعد تطبيق اتفاقية الجات

فتابعنا وشاركنا وليفعل كل منا واجبه تجاه مؤسسته عسى أن ينفع الله بنا جميعاً

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## kzzaz4 (26 يوليو 2006)

مشكور مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*حالا سندخل المحاضرة الثانية إن شاء الله*



اكرم نصار قال:


> مشكور اخى العزيز استاذ فتوح على هذا المجهود الجميل وبرجاء متابعة الدورات انا فى انتظار المزيد


 
الحمد لله أن خصصتني أخي أكرم نصار بأول مشاركاتك في الملتقى وسأعمل حالاً على إدخال المحاضرة الثانية 
فتابع وشارك وبارك الله فيك
أخوك أبو عبد الرحمن فتوح بن محمد


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*الله يخليك*



kzzaz4 قال:


> مشكور مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
الله يكرمك شكراً على ردك وإن شاء الله ما يأتي يكون على مستوى طيب وينال رضاك


----------



## حسام الدين أحمد (26 يوليو 2006)

ياسلام موضوع جدير بالبحث والتطبيق والأهتمام خصوصا في الدول العربيه حتي نلحق بركب الحضاره


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*وهذا هو مقصدنا*



حسام الدين أحمد قال:


> ياسلام موضوع جدير بالبحث والتطبيق والأهتمام خصوصا في الدول العربيه حتي نلحق بركب الحضاره


 
مرحباً أخي حسام الدين أحمد

وهذا هو مقصدنا من نشر هذا الموضوع حتى نلحق ونسابق الغرب بتطبيق النافع من العلوم

داوم معنا فللموضيع بقية إن شاء الله

شكراً لمرورك وجزاك الله خيراً على تعليقك

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## nagopc (26 يوليو 2006)

الله عليك و ارجو المشاركين عدم مقاطعة السيد .. ليزيد في الارستسال و الشرح
و لتكن مجرد مشاركات فعالة من حيث المنقشة و الاستزادة و ليس الشكر 
فهو يعلم ان السنتنا تعجز عن شكره


----------



## tahani (26 يوليو 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

:12: :12: جزاك الله عنا كل خير ........وعن كل من سيستفيد من هذة الدورة لدي زميلات وزملاء مهندسين وزعتها عليهم وهم بانتظار المزيد


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي المهندس المهندس/ هشام سمير*



nagopc قال:


> الله عليك و ارجو المشاركين عدم مقاطعة السيد .. ليزيد في الارستسال و الشرح
> و لتكن مجرد مشاركات فعالة من حيث المنقشة و الاستزادة و ليس الشكر
> فهو يعلم ان السنتنا تعجز عن شكره


 
شكراً لك أخي والله أنا الذي يعجز عن شكركم وتشجيعكم
وحالاً إن شاء الله أدخل بالمحاضرة الثانية
أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*سلامي لكِ ولزملائك*



tahani قال:


> :12: :12: جزاك الله عنا كل خير ........وعن كل من سيستفيد من هذة الدورة لدي زميلات وزملاء مهندسين وزعتها عليهم وهم بانتظار المزيد


 
وجزاك الله خيراً أختي تهاني وسلامي لكِ :55: لأخوانك:55: وأخواتك:55: فهم لي أخوة وأخوان كذلك

وأكثر الله من أمثالك من حب الخير للناس وحالاً إن شاء الله المحاضرة الثانية فانتظريها

أخوكِ فتوح


----------



## isamsalim (26 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعتبر نظم الجودة من اهم الاسس الحديثة التي يسعى اليها المجتمع العالمي لما افرزته من نجاحات متواصلة في هذا المدى و ان ما تقدم من بحثكم الذي ننتظر تتابعة هو التوسع في منظور الجودة كمعيار اضافي للنتاجات على كافة الاصعدة وقد تابعت في الفترة الاخيرة مناهج كثيرة في مجال الجودة و خصوصا التعليم و التربية و البيئة بالاضاقة الى العلوم و المفردات الاخرى نشكر جهودكم و ننتظر المزيد ليتكامل المفهوم العام للجودة من كل النواحي
الفيزيائي عصام سالم
الرابطة العراقية لهواة العلوم و الموهوبين


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً بأهل العلم الموهوبين*



isamsalim قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> تعتبر نظم الجودة من اهم الاسس الحديثة التي يسعى اليها المجتمع العالمي لما افرزته من نجاحات متواصلة في هذا المدى و ان ما تقدم من بحثكم الذي ننتظر تتابعة هو التوسع في منظور الجودة كمعيار اضافي للنتاجات على كافة الاصعدة وقد تابعت في الفترة الاخيرة مناهج كثيرة في مجال الجودة و خصوصا التعليم و التربية و البيئة بالاضاقة الى العلوم و المفردات الاخرى نشكر جهودكم و ننتظر المزيد ليتكامل المفهوم العام للجودة من كل النواحي
> الفيزيائي عصام سالم
> الرابطة العراقية لهواة العلوم و الموهوبين


 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله بارك الله فيك أخي الفيزيائي عصام سالم وأشكرك على تعليقك الذي يعطي للبحث ثراء وجزاك الله خيراً 

وحالً إن شاء الله أدخل بالمحاضرة الثانية وأرجو ألا تبخل علينا بتعليقك من خبراتك ومتابعاتك في مجال الجودة وجزيت خيراً

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## م.عبدالله صليعي (26 يوليو 2006)

إن من أهم ما نحتاجه هو عامل الجودة لا عامل الكمية


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*" قيمة كل امرئ ما يحسنه "*



م.عبدالله صليعي قال:


> إن من أهم ما نحتاجه هو عامل الجودة لا عامل الكمية


روي عن الإمام على رضي الله عنه أنه قال " قيمة كل امرئ ما يحسنه ".

فالأمر ليس بالكم ولكن بجودة هذا الكم

أحسنت أخي الكريم م. عبد الله صليعي وتابعنا مع المحاضرة الثانية فهي معروضة الآن

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## طارق عيسى محمد (26 يوليو 2006)

اين باقى المحاضرات وكيف اعرف ان كان هناك جديد ام لا وشكرا جدا للملتقى على كل هذة المعلومات المفيدة جدا فهو بحق ملتقى المهندسين وشكرا مهندس طارق عيسى مصر


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*الحمد لله أنها نالت اعجابك*



طارق عيسى محمد قال:


> اين باقى المحاضرات وكيف اعرف ان كان هناك جديد ام لا وشكرا جدا للملتقى على كل هذة المعلومات المفيدة جدا فهو بحق ملتقى المهندسين وشكرا مهندس طارق عيسى مصر


 
أهلاً مهندس طارق عيسى محمد

مرحباً بك وباقي المحاضرات سيتم إدراجها تباعاً من يومين إلى ثلاث ولن يزيد عن أسبوع بين المحاضرة والأخرى وذلك بناءاً على تعليمات الإشراف 

وسيصلك دوماً رد على بريدك بكل ما هو جديد في الدورة إن شاء الله

وتابعنا وشاركنا حتى تعم الفائدة

جزاك الله خيراً
أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## جمال جودة علي (26 يوليو 2006)

نشكر لك حسن تناولك للموضوع والى الامام دائما"


----------



## فتوح (26 يوليو 2006)

*وشكراً لك*



جمال جودة علي قال:


> نشكر لك حسن تناولك للموضوع والى الامام دائما"


 
الأخ جمال جودة علي أشكر لك مرورك وردك

والحمد لله أن نال ما سبق رضاك ونأمل أن نكون كذالك فيما هو آت فداوم معنا وشاركنا برأيك
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كريم العاني (26 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نشكركم على هذا الموضوع وو فقكم الله


----------



## عبادة_لله (26 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا .....فعلا موضوع مهم جدا ...ربما تفضلتم بطرح أمثلة عملية 
كيف يمكن للشركات أن تتحول إلى ممارسة إدارة الجودة الشاملة 
ومرة أخرى جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khalil999 (26 يوليو 2006)

i have just one request, after the end of writting the search in the forum if the Moshraf could put the search in a folder so that people can print it out or save it.

and i would like to thankbrother Fatwah for his great efforts


----------



## amerjarad (26 يوليو 2006)

اخوتي. شكراً لكم على مثل هذه الموايع المهمة
وارجو من الاخوة المتخصصين ان يفيدونا عن العلاقة بين:
Wto...و Iso 
وعن موعد تطبيق قوانينهما على العالم و عالمنا العربي بالذات و اهدافهما من تطبيق تلك القوانينز
وانا هتنا لا اعترض على اهمية الجودة كجودة........ولكم الشكر


----------



## amerjarad (26 يوليو 2006)

انني اعمل الان على بحوث تختص بدمج انظمة الادارة الحديثة و ... الجودة في مجال التعليم 
والتعليم الفني بالذات . وهى خطوات في رسالة الدكتوراه التي احضرها .
فارجو من المهتمين المراسلة عسى ان
المهندس عامر محمد جراد من لبنان - طرابلس
ولكم الشكر


----------



## رضا كامل (26 يوليو 2006)

*لي نفس السؤال*




عبادة_لله قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا .....فعلا موضوع مهم جدا ...ربما تفضلتم بطرح أمثلة عملية
> كيف يمكن للشركات أن تتحول إلى ممارسة إدارة الجودة الشاملة
> ومرة أخرى جزاكم الله خيرا


 
لي نفس السؤال ، هو أمر مهم جدا لنواكب العصر ، فما هي خطوات و مراحل و إجراءات التحول بالترتيب ؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا و وفقكم لما يرضيه عنكم دوما .


----------



## sanand (27 يوليو 2006)

اخي الكريم فتوح العضو المميز فعلا , نفع الله بكم الاسلام والمسلمين وجعل ذلك العمل في موازين 
حسناتكم,


----------



## القلا (27 يوليو 2006)

نشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة
اللى فعلا تهم كل مهندس أو مدير فى عمله.


----------



## euro (27 يوليو 2006)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
هذا هو المسلم المشرف بحق
ارجوا منك ان توافيني باي موضوعات في ادارة الاعمال
لاني ادرس في تمهيدي ماجيستسر جامعة الازهر
و اريد مثل تلك الموضوعات ذات العرض الممتاز و المضمون الوفي


----------



## أمس سويلم (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعل الله جهدك في ميزان حسناتك و نفعنا الله بعلمك اخونا الكريم مصمم هذه الدورة 
و في إنتظار باقي الموضوعات ان شاء الله 
و تقبل فائق إحترامي ,,,


----------



## Awadh (27 يوليو 2006)

الاستاذه الكريمه المشرفة صناعة المعمار
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ويسرني أن أقدم لك ولمدير الملتقى شكري وإعجابي وتقديري على جهودكم العظيمة في هذا الملتقى المبارك والذي أصبح شعله من العلم النافع لينتفع به المسلمون في كل مكان ..
وهذا بحق إنه لمن العمل الصالح الذي أسأل الله أن ينفعكم به يوم القيامة..
والى الأمام ياصناع الحياة في الحاضر والمستقبل إن شاء الله..
   
وأما أخي م/فتوح محمد عبد العال صاحب الفضل والعطاء في هذه الدورة النافعة فأحب أن أهنئك على هذا العطاء المتجدد وهذا العلم الغزير في علوم الجودة وتطبيقاتها..
كما أنني أشد على يدك وقلمك لإكمال هذه الدورة المتميزة والفريدة بين المواقع العربية الإلكترونية
حيث أنني ولله الحمد متخصص في علوم الجودة (- ماجستير إدارة الجودة من الأكاديمية -برنامج السعوديه)
- والمشرف العام لمنتدى الجودة اللإلكتروني لمجلس الجودة السعودي http://www.sqc.org.sa/forum/default.asp

وكذلك مؤسس ومشرف سابق لقسم تقنية الجودة في منتيات التقنية http://www.tkne.net/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=30

وفيهما من الفوائد الجليلة والمشاركات النافعه والمتخصصة في علوم الجودة في جميع المجالات..

وأفتح يدي وقلبي للتعاون مع الجميع لنفع الاسلام والمسلمين .. معتذراً للمشرفه الفاضلة المداخلة إن كانت في غير محلها..(اهلا بك والله شرفتنا م.عوض وننتظر مشاركاتك مشاركة في محلها.........المشرفة)

:56: :56: :56: 
تحياتي وتقديري دعائي للجميع بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح

أخوكم م/ عوض الحربي


----------



## dina2000 (27 يوليو 2006)

keep going and thank you


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً خليل*



khalil999 قال:


> i have just one request, after the end of writting the search in the forum if the Moshraf could put the search in a folder so that people can print it out or save it.
> 
> and i would like to thankbrother Fatwah for his great efforts


 
شكراً لك أخي الكريم خليل وطلبك مجاب إن شاء الله في نهاية الدورة
نفعنا الله وإياك بالعلم النافع


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لك ولردك الكريم*



كريم العاني قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم نشكركم على هذا الموضوع وو فقكم الله


 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

مرحباً أخي كريم العاني وشكراً لك وما توفيقي إلا بالله

وتابع معنا وشاركنا نسعد بوجودك


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً أخي المهندس عامر محمد جراد*



amerjarad قال:


> انني اعمل الان على بحوث تختص بدمج انظمة الادارة الحديثة و ... الجودة في مجال التعليم
> والتعليم الفني بالذات . وهى خطوات في رسالة الدكتوراه التي احضرها .
> فارجو من المهتمين المراسلة عسى ان
> المهندس عامر محمد جراد من لبنان - طرابلس
> ولكم الشكر


 
أهلاً بك أخي عامر وإن شاء الله موفقك

وسأحاول مساعدتك إن شاء الله قريباً


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*أمثلة عملية*



عبادة_لله قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا .....فعلا موضوع مهم جدا ...ربما تفضلتم بطرح أمثلة عملية
> كيف يمكن للشركات أن تتحول إلى ممارسة إدارة الجودة الشاملة
> ومرة أخرى جزاكم الله خيرا


 
وجزاكم الله خيراً وإن شاء الله ستكون هناك أمثلة عملية وشرح وافي لكيفية التطبيق للجودة الشاملة
وأيضاً أمثلة لتكيفية استخدام وتطبيق بعض الأدوات

وشكراً جزيلاً لإهتمامك


----------



## ناصر فهد (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*شرف ما بعده شرف*



Awadh قال:


> الاستاذه الكريمه المشرفة صناعة المعمار
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ويسرني أن أقدم لك ولمدير الملتقى شكري وإعجابي وتقديري على جهودكم العظيمة في هذا الملتقى المبارك والذي أصبح شعله من العلم النافع لينتفع به المسلمون في كل مكان ..
> وهذا بحق إنه لمن العمل الصالح الذي أسأل الله أن ينفعكم به يوم القيامة..
> ...


 
مرحباً مرحباً 

أهلاً بأستاذنا العظيم خبير الجودة م/ عوض الحربي

فكم أخذت ونهلت مما عرضتموه وكان لي الكثير من المراجع في رسالتي البحثية

وأنظر إلى مراجعي في بداية الدورة ستجد المرجع 29 يحمل اسمكم الكريم فلك علي فضل لا أستطيع أن أجازيك عليه ولكن يجازيك به الله خيراً مرة ثم أخرى حتى ترضى

أخي الكريم شرفتي أن تكون مشاركتك رقم 1 من نصيبي فحمداً لله

أخي الكريم أنا أعلم أن لديك علماً عزيراً في علوم الجودة فلا تبخل علينا بها فإنما الغاية هي نفع المسلمين ورفعة بلادنا

أخي الحبيب إلى قلبي والله لكم دعوت لك ولإخوانك وكم نشرت منتداكم بين الباحثين محبة لكم في الله

فجزاكم الله عنا خيراً 

أخي الكريم تفضل علينا بعلمك وإن وجدت مني خطاً فصوبه ولا تبخل علي بنصحك فأنا أعلمك كريماً عالماً فطناً لماحاً فكم تابعت لك من مواضيع وتعليقات:30: 

حمداً لك ربي أن جمعتني بالأحبة أهل العلم


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*بارك الله فيك أخي ناصر فهد*



ناصر فهد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


 
شكراً لك أخونا ناصر وإن شاء الله القادم سيكون على نفس المستوى أو أفضل

فداوم على المتابعة وشاركنا

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً أخي رضا*



رضا كامل قال:


> لي نفس السؤال ، هو أمر مهم جدا لنواكب العصر ، فما هي خطوات و مراحل و إجراءات التحول بالترتيب ؟
> 
> و جزاكم الله خيرا و وفقكم لما يرضيه عنكم دوما .


 
والحمد لله وأشكرك أن خصصتني بمشاركتك الأولى

وإن شاء الله كما ذكرت آنفاً سنورد ذلك بالتفصيل وبالترتيب حتى ترضى وتقول كفى

شرح للمراحل وشرح للأدوات 

وأمثلة عملية

فجزاك الله خيراً على حسن متابعتك

وعلى تجاوبك البناء فاستمر

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*اللهم آمين*



sanand قال:


> اخي الكريم فتوح العضو المميز فعلا , نفع الله بكم الاسلام والمسلمين وجعل ذلك العمل في موازين
> حسناتكم,


 
اللهم آمين اللهم تقبل

شكراً أخي sanasd وجزاك الله خيراً وأحمده ربي سبحانه أن وفقي لعمل شئ لإخواني وسأتابع إن شاء الله المحاضرات قريباً 

فشاركنا برأيك وجزاك الله خيراً

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## لاجان (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات المفيدة وبالنسبة لي مهمة جدا" لاءنني ادرس الماجستير في ادارة الاعمال ، جزاك الله خيرا" .


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لك ولردك*



القلا قال:


> نشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المحاضرات الرائعة
> اللى فعلا تهم كل مهندس أو مدير فى عمله.


 
السلام عليكم

ولك مني كل شكر وتقدير وإن شاء الله تستمر معنا وتشاركنا برأيك وفكرك حتى نستفيد وتعم الفائدة

وأشكرك أن خصصتني بأولى مشاركاتك
وننتظر مواضيعك

أخوك فتوح


----------



## هيفاء القواسمي (27 يوليو 2006)

موضوع رائع ... ومهم جدا تطبيقه في جميع المجالات المهنية .
كذلك لو كل أسرة تربي أبناءها على القواعد الأساسية للتربية السليمة وقول الرسول الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام ( إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه ) سيسهل عليهم تقبل هذا الموضوع عند معترك الحياة .


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً بمنارة الإسلام أهل الأزهر الكرام*



euro قال:


> ما شاء الله لا قوة الا بالله
> هذا هو المسلم المشرف بحق
> ارجوا منك ان توافيني باي موضوعات في ادارة الاعمال
> لاني ادرس في تمهيدي ماجيستسر جامعة الازهر
> و اريد مثل تلك الموضوعات ذات العرض الممتاز و المضمون الوفي


 
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً وموفق إن شاء الله في دراسة الماجستير

وستجد إن شاء الله ما يسرك عندنا وفي المراجع المعروضة في بداية الدورة الكثير منها يفيدك إن حصلت عليها

وأشكرك على ما خصصتني به فكانت أولى مشاركاتك معي فشكراً لك

وداوم معنا وشاركنا


----------



## AHMAD237 (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا اخى الكريم


----------



## ايناس معماري (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
وفقكم الله على هذه الجهود المبذوله في هذا العمل الرائع وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



ايناس معماري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> وفقكم الله على هذه الجهود المبذوله في هذا العمل الرائع وبارك الله فيكم


 
مرحباً أختي ايناس معماري

وفقنا الله واياكم وبارك فيكي وتابعي باقي المحاضرات إن شاء الله


----------



## مروه العراقيه (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذه المشاركه الحلوه لان اني باعتباري مهندسة مدني هذا الشيء كلش ايفيدنه لان الجوده جدا مهمه في العمل اضافه الى سرعة التنفيذ والكلفه لاقل هذه اهم امور يجب ان يراعيها المهندس المدني شكرا مره اخرى......


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً أمس سويلم*



أمس سويلم قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا و جعل الله جهدك في ميزان حسناتك و نفعنا الله بعلمك اخونا الكريم مصمم هذه الدورة
> و في إنتظار باقي الموضوعات ان شاء الله
> و تقبل فائق إحترامي ,,,


 
وجزاك الله خيراً وشكراً لردك الكريم الطيب

وقريباً إن شاء الله المحاضرة الثالثة عن أهم فلاسفة الجودة وديمنج بعناصره الأربعة عشر


----------



## مروه العراقيه (27 يوليو 2006)

*شكر*

شكرا على هذه المشاركه الحلوه لان هذا الشيء جدا مهم باعتباري مهندسة مدني فالجوده عامل مهم اضافه الى سرعة لانجاز والكلفه لاقل كل هذه لامور يجب على المهندس المدني ان ياخذه بعين لاعتبار شكرا مره اخرى............


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*أهلاً دينا*



dina2000 قال:


> keep going and thank you


 
مرحباً ديناً وشكراً لكِ ومعاً إن شاء الله للأمام


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لاجان*



لاجان قال:


> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات المفيدة وبالنسبة لي مهمة جدا" لاءنني ادرس الماجستير في ادارة الاعمال ، جزاك الله خيرا" .


 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجعل في هذه المحاضرات فائدة لك

وجزاك الله خيراً لردك وتابعنا وشاركنا


----------



## ايمن باشا (27 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع جميل و ارجو توضيح شهادات الجودة المختلفة وشروط الحصول عليها


----------



## المراكبى (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا كنت بحاجة فعلية الى هذه المادة


----------



## علاء خلاف (27 يوليو 2006)

تشكرون على هذا الجهد الكبير.
وفقكم الله


----------



## aymanehsseno (27 يوليو 2006)

أخي مقدم الموضوع انا مدير للجودة الشاملة بإحدى المعامل الضخمة و قد أفادنا ما قدمتم 
أكثر الله من أمثالك و امدكم بالخير و العطاء من ما آتانا الله في الدنيا و ما وعدنا به صالحاً 
في آخرتنا


----------



## hammhamm44 (27 يوليو 2006)

موضوع قيم فشكرا لك هذا المجهود الطيب


----------



## ابو حمد_ابو حمد (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكم على هذه المواضيع القيمة عن الجودة


----------



## عمروعلى3 (27 يوليو 2006)

[FRAME="1 80"]












[BLINK]أخى العزيز فتوح
الأخت الغاليه صناعة المعمار[/BLINK]








[/FRAME]​


----------



## ايمن عبد الحكيم (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرن لك يا اخى على هذا الموضوع المهم لى كل مهندس ميكانيكا بى الاخص و لكل مهندس عموما و نرجو منكفى المحاضرات الكادمه نتعرف على الجوده الفعليه الاستخدمه فى امصانع و لك الشكرن و لا انس الاخت المشرفه صناعة المعمار على ما بذلته فى هذا الموضوع مت جهد و تعب لكى الف شكر


----------



## مطور مصرى (27 يوليو 2006)

*موضوع مهم*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز على هذا الجهد المشكور ونتمنى عليك الاستمرار ليكتمل الموضوع وتكون الاستفادة عظيمة ان شاء الله


----------



## مفهوم (28 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبدالكريم (28 يوليو 2006)

تحية طيبة لكل المشاركين لابراز هذا الموضوع بالشكل اللائق واللطيف وخاصة صناعة المعمار وارجو اضافة فقرة لمواضيع الدورة وهي ( المنظمات الدولية المانحة لشهادة الجودة وشهادة المدققين الدولية )...... مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## صناعة المعمار (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

سعيدة جدا بهذا الاقبال الذي فاق توقعاتنا بالفعل وسعيدة اكثر بذوقكم جميعا 

والاهم عندنا هو انكم تستفيدون...........وهذا يشجعنا ان نستمر وكما وعدنا سابقا​[BLINK]

فهذه الدورة هي الاولى وليست الاخيرة ​[/BLINK]

ترقبونا وتابعونا في الدورات القادمة .....

من كل قلبي اشكركم جميعا اعضاء ومشرفين.... انا اقوم بواجبي وانتم تستحقون الافضل دائما:84: 

كما اشكر المتميز فتوح على مجهوده وابداعه:75: 

تحياتي​


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*أختي هيفاء جزاكِ الله خيراً على الفكرة*



هيفاء القواسمي قال:


> موضوع رائع ... ومهم جدا تطبيقه في جميع المجالات المهنية .
> كذلك لو كل أسرة تربي أبناءها على القواعد الأساسية للتربية السليمة وقول الرسول الكريم عليه الصلاة والسلام ( إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه ) سيسهل عليهم تقبل هذا الموضوع عند معترك الحياة .


 
وأنا معك تماماً لو أننا كأفراد وأسر اتبعنا الأساليب وأدوات ومفاهيم الجودة الشاملة في حياتنا اليوم لأختلف واقعنا اختلافاً كبيراً ولعشنا حياة أفضل باتباع سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم

وكذلك فإن الجودة الشاملة والحمد لله تصلح لمختلف المجالات والأعمال

فبارك الله فيكِ وجزاكِ الله خيراً وفكرتك طيبة وموفقة تماماً


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*وجزيت مثله*



AHMAD237 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً يا اخى الكريم


 
أهلاً أخي أحمد وجزاك الله خيراً مثله وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fathydraz (28 يوليو 2006)

لايوجد ما اقوله اواشكركم به غير انه يجزى الله القائمين على هذه الدورة والدورات المثيلة كل خير .والله اننا نتعلم منكم كثيرا فجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*المهندسة مدني مروه العراقية*



مروه العراقيه قال:


> شكرا على هذه المشاركه الحلوه لان هذا الشيء جدا مهم باعتباري مهندسة مدني فالجوده عامل مهم اضافه الى سرعة لانجاز والكلفه لاقل كل هذه لامور يجب على المهندس المدني ان ياخذه بعين لاعتبار شكرا مره اخرى............


 
شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً وكلامك صحيح 100*100 فالجودة تتعامل مع الوقت والتكلفة بالإضافة إلى التحسين وإرضاء العميل وأحبائنا مهندسو المدني تدخل الجودة في أساسيات عملهم لطبيعة العمل الذي يقومون به

شكراً لك وتابعينا وشاركينا برأيك


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*ايمن باشا وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



ايمن باشا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الموضوع جميل و ارجو توضيح شهادات الجودة المختلفة وشروط الحصول عليها


 
مرحباً بك أخي الكريم وأشكرك أن خصصتني بأول مشاركة لك ولا تجعلها الأخيرة

نعم أخي الكريم سأعد لك طلبك سريعاً وقد سجلته عندي وسيأتيك قريباً إن شاء الله

أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*وجزاكم مثله أخي المراكبي*



المراكبى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا كنت بحاجة فعلية الى هذه المادة


 
الحمد لله الذي وفقنا لسد طلبك ونرجوك لا تبخل علينا برأيك ومشاركتك وما زال الموضوع موصول إن شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً أخي علاء خلاف*



علاء خلاف قال:


> تشكرون على هذا الجهد الكبير.
> وفقكم الله


 
مرحباً أخي علاء خلاف ولا شكر على واجب
وبارك الله فيك
والشكر موصول لك تشجيعك لنا 
فشاركنا وداوم معنا
أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً أخي أيمن*



aymanehsseno قال:


> أخي مقدم الموضوع انا مدير للجودة الشاملة بإحدى المعامل الضخمة و قد أفادنا ما قدمتم
> أكثر الله من أمثالك و امدكم بالخير و العطاء من ما آتانا الله في الدنيا و ما وعدنا به صالحاً
> في آخرتنا


 
بارك الله فيك وبارك لك في عملك

وجزاكم الله خيراً على دعائكم الجميل اللهم تقبل

وأتمنى أن يكون ما هو آت يحوز رضاكم 

وانا تحت امرك في أي خدمة فلا تتردد

وشاركنا أخي الكريم بما عندك من علم

أخوك فتوح محمد

وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لك ولردك الكريم*



hammhamm44 قال:


> موضوع قيم فشكرا لك هذا المجهود الطيب


 
شكراً لك hammhamm44 ولردك الكريم وتعاونك

ونحن في انتظارك دوماً

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً صديقي*



ابو حمد_ابو حمد قال:


> شكرا لكم على هذه المواضيع القيمة عن الجودة


 
شكراً لك صديقي ابو حمد على تشجيعك وردك الكريم

وإن شاء الله تكون المحاضرة القادمة عن فلاسفة الجودة على المستوى الذي يديم رضاك

أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*أهلاً مشرفنا الحبيب عمرو على*



عمروعلى3 قال:


> أخى العزيز فتوح
> 
> 
> الأخت الغاليه صناعة المعمار​


مرحباً أخي الحبيب عمرو على
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وشكراً مرورك الذي أسعدنا وردك الذي شجعنا

وأهنئك وأشكرك على محاضرتك في الرسم الهندسي وأشكرك لما سمحت لي بنسخها وأدعو إخواني لزيارتها لما فيها من عظيم الفائدة على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24229


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً بالمهندس الميكانيكي ايمن عبد الحكيم*



ايمن عبد الحكيم قال:


> شكرن لك يا اخى على هذا الموضوع المهم لى كل مهندس ميكانيكا بى الاخص و لكل مهندس عموما و نرجو منكفى المحاضرات الكادمه نتعرف على الجوده الفعليه الاستخدمه فى امصانع و لك الشكرن و لا انس الاخت المشرفه صناعة المعمار على ما بذلته فى هذا الموضوع مت جهد و تعب لكى الف شكر


 
شكراً لك أخي أيمن وإن شاء الله سيكون في المحاضرات القادمة أمثلة وتطبيقات فعلية في المصانع
فتابع وشارك ولك مني ألف شكر
أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً أخي مطور مصري*



مطور مصرى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى العزيز على هذا الجهد المشكور ونتمنى عليك الاستمرار ليكتمل الموضوع وتكون الاستفادة عظيمة ان شاء الله


 
جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب

وإن شاء الله الموضوع مستمر ولكن بالتتابع حتى لا يمل أحد وحتى نأنس أكثر بقربكم

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً أخي مفهوم*



مفهوم قال:



> شكرا على هذا الموضوع


 
شكراً أخي مفهوم على ردك ونرجوا أن نكون وفقنا في العرض


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*أخي المهندس عبد الكريم*



عبدالكريم قال:


> تحية طيبة لكل المشاركين لابراز هذا الموضوع بالشكل اللائق واللطيف وخاصة صناعة المعمار وارجو اضافة فقرة لمواضيع الدورة وهي ( المنظمات الدولية المانحة لشهادة الجودة وشهادة المدققين الدولية )...... مع الشكر والتقدير


 
شكراً لك وإن شاء الله سأجيب لك طلبك قريباً


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*وجزيت مثله*



fathydraz قال:


> لايوجد ما اقوله اواشكركم به غير انه يجزى الله القائمين على هذه الدورة والدورات المثيلة كل خير .والله اننا نتعلم منكم كثيرا فجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


 
شكراً لك fathydraz على خلقك الطيب الكريم وأشكرك لتشجيعك وإن شاء الله باقي المحاضرات تنال إعجابك وكذلك الدورات القادمة 

ونتمى أن تكون معنا دائماً 
فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## شملول (28 يوليو 2006)

في انتظار المزيد وانا اعجز عن تقديم الشكر للقائمين على هذه الدوره لأن الشكر قليل جدا على هذا المجهود المبذزول فلكم الف الف شكر


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*بل قدمت الكثير أخي شملول*



شملول قال:


> في انتظار المزيد وانا اعجز عن تقديم الشكر للقائمين على هذه الدوره لأن الشكر قليل جدا على هذا المجهود المبذزول فلكم الف الف شكر


 
شكراً لك سيدي على ما تفضلت به بكلمات طيبات مشجعات

فجزاك الله خيراً

وإن شاء الله قريباً المحاضرة الثالثة

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي عثمان*

بارك الله فيك أخي عثمان وجزاك الله خيراً 
على ما خطت يداك وإضافاتك المتميزة

نشكرك وسعدنا بجهدك الذي لا يجزيك عنه غير الله سبحانه وتعالى

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (28 يوليو 2006)

*تأثير الثقافة على الجودة*



othman قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيراعلى جهودكم المباركة
> ولكن عندي سؤال لماذا لا تضيفون موضوعا اخر حول الجودة وهو ما هي تاثير الاعتبارات الثقافية على مواصفات الجودة الشاملة


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً أخي عثمان 

موضوع الثقافة وتأثيرها على الجودة موضوع ليس بالصغير الذي تحتمله مثل هذه الدورة

ولكن سأرفق إن شاء الله جزءاً عنه قريباً والحمد لله عندي منه الكثير وهذا الأمر لا يختصر في قليل ولكن سأرفقه ومن كان له استفسار سنجيبه عنه إن شاء الله

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## على حمد (28 يوليو 2006)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## safwat_146 (28 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خير ونود متابعه باقى المحاضرات


----------



## malk60 (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرا على الاسلوب الرائع الذي سيقت به المحاضرة و كان مقرون بالقران و الأحاديث النبوية وغيرها
و لكني اجد صعوبة بالغة في توصيل المعلومة الى العامل و الصانع في اتقان العمل!!!


----------



## eng.ahmedmansour (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو اكمال الدورة سريعا للأستفادة


----------



## Awadh (29 يوليو 2006)

أخي الفاضل الاستاذ القدير فتوح
جزاك الله خير على ردك الذي ينبىء عن نفسية كريمه محبه للخير وللمسلمين وفيها من التواضع الظاهر والذي أسأل الله أن يرفعك به.. 
ولكن أخي الحبيب لست أهلاً لذلك ا لمدح والاطراء وما أنا الا حسنه من حسناتكم أهل مصر الحبيبة..

أخي نحن في انتظار دروسك المباركة والتي كانت لها أثراً واضح على الاخوة والاخوات ولا أدل على ذلك المشاركات والردود الكثيرة..
فسر بارك الله فيك ونفع بك..


----------



## engbilal (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## engbilal (29 يوليو 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أيمن المصرى (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير على ما تقدموه


----------



## lamood1 (29 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى رفعة العلم للمسلمين


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لك*



على حمد قال:


> شكراااااااااا


 
الشكر لك أخي على حمد أن خصصتني بأول مشاركة لك فلا تجعلها الأخيرة

نرجوا متابعتك ونريد قراءة مواضيعك حتى يعم النفع للجميع
أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*



lamood1 قال:


> بارك الله فى كل من ساهم فى رفعة العلم للمسلمين


 
اللهم اجعلنا ممن يساهم في رفعة علم المسلمين
وبارك الله فيك أخي lamood1 وشكراً لك أن تكلفت الرد علي في أولى مشاركاتك وأرجو أن أرى غيرها وأيضاً مواضيع نستفيد منها جمياً 

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*قريباً أخي صفوت*



safwat_146 قال:


> جزاكم الله خير ونود متابعه باقى المحاضرات


 
وجزاكم مثله أخي صفوت وباقي المحاضرات سيتم إنزالها بالتتابع إن شاء الله

وأشكر لك ما خصصتني به من مشاركتك الأولى فلا تجعلها الأخيرة

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*الشكر كل الشكر لك*



malk60 قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
ولك مني كل شكر وتحية خاصة لك أخي مالك

اخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*توصيل المعلومة للعامل*



ابراهيم برانق قال:


> شكرا على الاسلوب الرائع الذي سيقت به المحاضرة و كان مقرون بالقران و الأحاديث النبوية وغيرها
> و لكني اجد صعوبة بالغة في توصيل المعلومة الى العامل و الصانع في اتقان العمل!!!


 
شكرا لك أخي ابراهيم برانق والقرءان والسنة وحمد الله والثناء عليه لازمة لكل عمل مرجو منه الفلاح فكل عمل ليس فيه اسم الله فهو مبتور

وأسلوب توصيل المعلومات للعمالة محتاج منك إلى تبسيط هذه المعلومات وعرضها بشكل جذاب

كأن يتم عمل لوحات في صالة الإنتاج وتضع عليه ما تريد نشره من مفاهيم مكتوبة بخط واضح وملون ولو أمكن أشكال ورسومات
ويتم تغييرها كل فترة زمنية 

وتناقش فيها العمال وتبث فيهم الحماس

ومفاهيم إدارة الجودة الشاملة لابد أن تتبناها غلإدارة العليا أولاً 

وممكن أن تقوم بعمل دورات تدريبية للعمال عن علوم إدارة الجودة الشاملة يقوم بها مدربين من داخل المنشأة أو تستعين بخبراء خارجيين

الأمر ليس به صعوبة إن شاء الله

ابدأ واستعن بالله ولا تعجز

واسألني فيما شئت أساعك بما أستطيع إن شاء الله

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*وجزاك مثله*



eng.ahmedmansour قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ونرجو اكمال الدورة سريعا للأستفادة


 
شكراً أخي المهندس أحمد منصور وٍاسرع إن شاء الله بتتابع المحاضرات وقريباً المحاضرة الثالثة فشاركنا

ولا أنسى أن أشكرك لما خصصتني به من مشاركتك الأولى

أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*أستاذي يزكيني*



Awadh قال:


> أخي الفاضل الاستاذ القدير فتوح
> جزاك الله خير على ردك الذي ينبىء عن نفسية كريمه محبه للخير وللمسلمين وفيها من التواضع الظاهر والذي أسأل الله أن يرفعك به..
> ولكن أخي الحبيب لست أهلاً لذلك ا لمدح والاطراء وما أنا الا حسنه من حسناتكم أهل مصر الحبيبة..
> 
> ...


 
شكراً أستاذي م/ عوض الحربي على هذه التزكية والتي تجعلني في غاية السعادة 

وانت أخي الحبيب انا إنما احب أن يعرف الخوة والأخوات لما لكم من فضل وعلم وباع في هذا العلم 

وارجوك ثم أرجوك إن وجدت فيما اعرضه من خطأ فبادر بالتصويب والتصحيح 

ولا تحرمني والإخوان من إضافاتك التي قرأتها لك في ردودك العظيمة المفعمة بالعلم في الموقعين العظيمين الذين لا غنى عنهما لكل باحث في الجودة الذين أشرت لهما في مشاركتك الأولى 

وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يتقبل هذا العمل خالضاً لوجه

أخوك وتلميذلك والمحب لك / فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## ميدو الاسكندرانى (29 يوليو 2006)

الله يباركلك يا راجل يا طيب


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*وجزاكم مثله*



engbilal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً


 
وجزاكم مثله مهندس بلال

وشكراً لردك ودعائك


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*وجزيت مثله*



أيمن المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل خير على ما تقدموه


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاكم الله مثله أخي أيمن وأشكرك على ردك وبارك الله فيك

وأشكرك على إن موضوع الدورة حاز بشرف أول مشاركة لك فلا تجعلها الأخيرة وشاركنا الرأي

أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً حبيبي*



ميدو الاسكندرانى قال:


> الله يباركلك يا راجل يا طيب


 
الله يخليك يا ميدو يارب تكون المحاضرات عجبتك

والله بجد عجبني وأسعدنى ردك ودعائك ويارب يباركلك في كل عملك ويبارك في اسكندرية وناس اسكندرية

ومعهد الجودة والإنتاجية وجناكليز وسابا باشا والدكتور أستاذي العظيم ياسر على شحاته ياقوت
والدكتور شريف عبد المعطي العربي والكتور أشرف لبيب والكتور زياد والدكتور ياسر كحلوت والدكتور محمد عبد ربه والدكتور خالد السملاوي وكل أساتذتي الكرام أهل الإسكندرية

ويباركلك ياراجل ياطيب 

أخوك محب كل ما هو اسكندراني طيب فتوح


----------



## شملول (29 يوليو 2006)

في انتظار المزيد وشكرا


----------



## شملول (29 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك على المجهود وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً لك أخي شملول*



شملول قال:


> في انتظار المزيد وشكرا


 
شكراً لك وبارك الله فيك وإن شاء الله المحاضرات في تتابع مستمر ولكن يتم إنزالها على فترات حسب الإتفاق مع الأخت المشرفة صناعة المعمار وحتى لا يمل الأخوة

فتابع وشاركنا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جيهان كمال (29 يوليو 2006)

الف شكر على الموضوع الجيد و جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## فتوح (29 يوليو 2006)

*وجزاكم مثله*



جيهان كمال قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع الجيد و جزاك الله خيرا عنا


 
الشكر لله وله الفضل والمنة

وجزاك الله خيراً ومرحباً بكِ يا أخت جيهان والله إني لأعجز عن شكركم لما تبدونه لي من عطف وتشجيع وتحفيز فشكرا لكِ وبارك الله فيكى


----------



## أيمن المصرى (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير على ما تقدموه من معلومات عن نظم إدارة الجودة ولكن الرجاء عرض هذه المحاضرات باللغه الأنجليزيه إذغ أمكن حتى يتم الإستفاده منا لأكبر عدد ممكن حيث أنه هناك بعض الإخوه المسلمين اللذين لا يعرون اللغه العربيه جيدا. وجزاكم الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناكم يوم القيامه.


----------



## عباس محمد (30 يوليو 2006)

الموضوع هايل بالتوفيق


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*عرض المحاضرات باللغة الإنجليزية*



أيمن المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل خير على ما تقدموه من معلومات عن نظم إدارة الجودة ولكن الرجاء عرض هذه المحاضرات باللغه الأنجليزيه إذغ أمكن حتى يتم الإستفاده منا لأكبر عدد ممكن حيث أنه هناك بعض الإخوه المسلمين اللذين لا يعرون اللغه العربيه جيدا. وجزاكم الله كل خير وجعله فى ميزان حسناكم يوم القيامه.


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاكم الله خيراً أيمن المصري ونشكر لك اهتمامك بأمر المسلمين

ولكن أخي الحبيب لا يكلف الله نفساً إلا وسعها ويعلم الله كيف أتعامل مع الوقت لكي أقوم بهذا العمل

فإن تكرم علينا بعض الأخوة بهذا العمل وبالترجمة فنرفق المحاضرة باللغة العربية وتليها ترجمتها إلى اللغة الإنجليزية وأيضاً إلى لغات أخرى مثل الفرنسية حتى تساعد إخواننا في بلاد المغرب العربي وغيرهم سيكون ذلك فيه نفع عظيم جداً ونكون له من الشاكرين.

دعوة لترجمة المحاضرات إلى اللغة الإنجليزية أو الفرنسية أو أي لغة يتكلمها المسلمون​ 
وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح العمل


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*شكر عباس محمد*



عباس محمد قال:


> الموضوع هايل بالتوفيق


 
الله يبارك فيك شكراً يا عباس على دعائك


----------



## dhu (30 يوليو 2006)

احسن الله اليكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*آمين يارب العالمين*



dhu قال:


> احسن الله اليكم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم


 
الشكر كل الشكر على هذا الدعاء يا dhu وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح العمل

وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## رواسي (30 يوليو 2006)

نشكركم على المعلومات القيمة عن إدارةالجودة والمزيد من التقدم


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*



رواسي قال:


> نشكركم على المعلومات القيمة عن إدارةالجودة والمزيد من التقدم


 
شكراً رواسي على الرد الكريم وأن أول مشاركة كانت من نصيبي وإن شاء الله التقدم لنا جميعاً ومازال الموضوع متصل وله بقيه إن شاء الله


----------



## ahmeddd1 (30 يوليو 2006)

زادك الله جودة في العلم و العمل


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*الله يباركلك*



ahmeddd1 قال:


> زادك الله جودة في العلم و العمل


 
أشكرك أخوى أحمد على دعاءك المبارك وعلى حسن خلقك الكريم فجزاك الله خيراً 

ممنون لك 

اخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## إجلال (30 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك في عملك وعمرك


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*وجزاكم مثله إجلال*



إجلال قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير وبارك في عملك وعمرك


 
شكراً للدعاء الكريم اللهم تقبل

وشكراً أن تكون أولى مشاركاتك في موضوع لي 

وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم لك التوفبق والسداد والفوز في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيراً*



nagopc قال:


> http://mmsec.com/m3-files/tqm-s-f.htm
> 
> النجاح والفشل في ادارة الجودة الشاملة


 
بارك الله فيك أخي هشام سمير وجزاك الله خيراً على تكلفت من جهد ووقت وتعاونت وفي انتظار المزيد منك

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## ahmeddd1 (30 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكم اخي الكريم


----------



## سلامة صناعية (31 يوليو 2006)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررين على هذا الجهد


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (31 يوليو 2006)

والله يا أخى جهد مشكور 
جزاك الله على كل الخير


----------



## فتوح (31 يوليو 2006)

*وفيك بارك الله*



ahmeddd1 قال:


> بارك الله فيكم اخي الكريم


 
مرحباً أخي أحمد وفيك بارك الله وشكراً لك


----------



## فتوح (31 يوليو 2006)

*شكراً سلامة صناعية*



سلامة صناعية قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررين على هذا الجهد


 
شكراً سلامة صناعية على الرد الكريم ونرجوا المتابعة في باقى الدورة


----------



## فتوح (31 يوليو 2006)

*مرحباً زياد*



زياد تامر متولى قال:


> والله يا أخى جهد مشكور
> جزاك الله على كل الخير


 
أخي زياد تامر متولى

شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوح (31 يوليو 2006)

*السلام عليكم*



googlely قال:


> مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع ونتمنى منكم التطرق الى ادارة الجودة الشاملة في قطاع الخدمات وخاصة المصارف.


 
في الرابط التالي تجد أخونا هشام سمير حفظه الله أتى بطلبك ونشكرك وجزاك الله خيراً

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

رجاء يمنع وضع روابط لمنتديات اخرى

نرجو من الاخ هشام ان ينزلها مرة اخرى هنا 

المشرفة


----------



## فتوح (1 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



عبدالكريم قال:


> تحية طيبة لكل المشاركين لابراز هذا الموضوع بالشكل اللائق واللطيف وخاصة صناعة المعمار وارجو اضافة فقرة لمواضيع الدورة وهي ( المنظمات الدولية المانحة لشهادة الجودة وشهادة المدققين الدولية )...... مع الشكر والتقدير


 
تحية لك أخي ولكل الإخوان
خوفاً من أن لا نستطيع تلبية طلبك والله المستعان في كل الأحوال فهذه المشاركة من الأخ الكريم مراد والتي اشترك بها في موضوع شهادة - ISO أتمنى أن تفيد والموضوع على الرابط التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=182001#post182001
وهذه هي المشاركة

أرسل أصلا بواسطة *murad*
_بالنسبة للفائدة من الحصول على الشهادة فهذه المواقع قد تجيبك بشكل وافي

http://www.albayan.co.ae/emirates/4CSTORY%5C3.HTML
http://www.mideasttravelnet.com/jmm/Aarticl3.htm

اما عن ظهور الايزو فهذا الموقع يبين اساس بداية التصنيف وان الحاجه الدولية ادت الى ايجاد نظام موحد يتوافق ويتماشى مع النظم المحلية ولو ان ترتيب ظهور التصانيف الدولية مختلف من موقع لاخر وتواريخها تختلف لكن اتمنى اني ساعدت في الاجابة على سؤالك
http://www.isoeasy.org/faq_history.htm 

اما بالنسبة للشروط ليس لدي اي فكره عنها ولكن اتصور ان الشروط تعتمد على نشاط المنظمة وعلى العموم هذه المواقع الخاصة بالايزو
http://www.iso.org
http://www.iso.com_

وأهديك أيضاً أخي الحبيب هذا الكتاب

هو كتاب عن الأيزو ونظام الجودة للدكتور هاني العمري جزاه الله خيراً

أرجو أن تنتفع به أنت والإخوان


----------



## فتوح (1 أغسطس 2006)

*الجودة في قطاع الخدمات*



> أرسل أصلا بواسطة *googlely*
> _مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع ونتمنى منكم التطرق الى ادارة الجودة الشاملة في قطاع الخدمات وخاصة المصارف._


 


فتوح قال:


> في الرابط التالي تجد أخونا هشام سمير حفظه الله أتى بطلبك ونشكرك وجزاك الله خيراً
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> ...


 
عذراً مشرفتنا الكريمة ونأسف لما حدث وهو غير مقصود 

وجزاكي الله خيراً

وإن شاء الله الجودة في البنوك موجودة في المرفق


----------



## أبوطبيخ (2 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا جزيلا أخ فتوح على هذا الموضوع المهم
جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فتوح (2 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



أبوطبيخ قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> شكرا جزيلا أخ فتوح على هذا الموضوع المهم
> جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
مرحباً أخي أبو طبيخ وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاكم الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك 

أخي الكريم نعم الجودة مهمة للغاية فما تفوقت اليابان على بلاد الغرب إلا باتباعها وتطبيق أدواتها

فشكراً لك ولتفاعلك مع الدورة


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (2 أغسطس 2006)

تهنئه خالصه لكم على هذا الانجاز الهندسى والعلمى المهم جدا لاى مهندس مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## فتوح (2 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لك أخي سامي محمد الحسن*



سامى محمد الحسن قال:


> تهنئه خالصه لكم على هذا الانجاز الهندسى والعلمى المهم جدا لاى مهندس مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


 
بارك الله فيك أخي سامي وجزاك الله خيراً 

دي أول مشاركة ليك فلا تغيب عنا وشاركنا

ولك وللإخوان أهديهم خبراتي التي منحنيها الله عز وجل فهي لكم ولكل مسلم على الرابط التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24284


----------



## othman (4 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الحبيب فتوح
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك على هذه المرفقات وجزاك الله خيرا 
ان امكن ان ترسل الي الملف باللغة العربية
وانا احتاج الى كثير من هذه الملفات
ارجو منك ان ان ترسلني حول موضوع التاثيرات الثقافية على مواصفات الجودة
لاني اعلم ان هناك تاثيرات كبيرة على مواصفات الجودة
لذا ارجو منك ان تزودني بالموضوع وكذلك ان تدلني على الكتب او مواقع للانترنيت حول هذا الموضوع
وجزاك الله خيرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوك المحب
م / عثمان يونس


----------



## فتوح (4 أغسطس 2006)

أخي عثمان 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

سأراجع ما لدي وكل ما أجده على صلة بطلبك سأرسله إليك إن شاء الله

وجزاك الله خيراً على مشاركاتك وفوائدك 

أخوك فتوح


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (6 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
لا أعرف كيف اشكركم على المجهود العظيم
ونفع الله بعلمكم الناس جميعا
و هذه من اجمل و احسن الدورات المتكاملة من شتى الجوانب التي قرأتها


----------



## أيمن المصرى (7 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أود ان أشكر كل من ساهم فى هذه الدوره وجزاكم الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه


----------



## فتوح (7 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



ابراهيم برانق قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> لا أعرف كيف اشكركم على المجهود العظيم
> ونفع الله بعلمكم الناس جميعا
> و هذه من اجمل و احسن الدورات المتكاملة من شتى الجوانب التي قرأتها


 
مرحباً مرحباً​شكرا أخي ابراهيم على هذه الكلمات الطيبة وجزاك الله
ونسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن ينفع بها المسلمين


----------



## فتوح (7 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



أيمن المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أود ان أشكر كل من ساهم فى هذه الدوره وجزاكم الله كل خير وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه


 
شكراً أخي أيمن المصري وجزاك الله خيراً وأشكرك كثيراً على الدعاء الطيب المبارك واللهم تقبل ولك مثله


----------



## فتوح (7 أغسطس 2006)

*دور الإدارة العليا في ثقافة المنشأة*



othman قال:


> اخي الحبيب فتوح
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك على هذه المرفقات وجزاك الله خيرا
> ان امكن ان ترسل الي الملف باللغة العربية
> ...


أخي عثمان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ستجد في المرفقات بعض مما طلبت نفعك الله بها


----------



## فتوح (7 أغسطس 2006)

*تقييم دور ثقافة وقيم المنشأة*

السلام عليكم

وهذه أخي عثمان أسأل الله العظيم أن ينفعك بها


----------



## ناجى فايق يوسف (7 أغسطس 2006)

نشكركم كثيرا على مجهودكم الكبير فى سبيل إنجاح دورة " إدارة الجودة الشاملة "
ومع التمنيات بنجاح الدورة . والرب يوفقكم فى إكمال الدورة حتى تنتهى المحاضرات.

العضو: م. ناجى فايق يوسف


----------



## فتوح (8 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحباً مرحباً مهندس ناجي فايق*



ناجى فايق يوسف قال:


> نشكركم كثيرا على مجهودكم الكبير فى سبيل إنجاح دورة " إدارة الجودة الشاملة "
> ومع التمنيات بنجاح الدورة . والرب يوفقكم فى إكمال الدورة حتى تنتهى المحاضرات.
> 
> العضو: م. ناجى فايق يوسف


 
نشكرك كثيراً مهندس ناجي فايق يوسف على متابعتك الجيدة للدورة

وأهنئك على تنشيط عضويتك في الملتقى 

وأشكرك أن خصصتني بأول مشاركة لك في ملتقى المهندسين

والحمد لله أن وجدت الدورة منكم القبول وأتمنى تفاعلك معنا فى التعليق والمشاركة برأيك وأفكارك حتى نستفيد جميعاً ولإن كان لديك أي استفسار فلا تتردد

حقيقة أنا شاكر جداً لك

فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## spe100 (8 أغسطس 2006)

كل موضوع مميز يستحق الشكر والحقيقة اتمنا للك التوفيق والتقدم انشاء الله


----------



## فتوح (8 أغسطس 2006)

*انت يا أخي من تستحق الشكر*



spe100 قال:


> كل موضوع مميز يستحق الشكر والحقيقة اتمنا للك التوفيق والتقدم انشاء الله


 
spe100 جزاك الله خيراً على كلامك ومشاركتك المميزة وأشكرك لدعائك ويا رب التقدم والتوفيق يكون من حليفك 

فعلاً كلمات كلها تحفيز ودفع للأمام شكراً جزيلاً

فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## صلاح المسلاتى (8 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
اما بعد 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة و جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فتوح (9 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله أخي صلاح*



صلاح المسلاتى قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> اما بعد
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة و جعل الله ذلك فى ميزان حسناتك


 
حمداً لله على نعمه التي غمرتنا وصلاةً وسلاماً دائمين على رسوله الأمين صاحب الخلق الكريم

بارك الله فيك أخي صلاح المسلاتي وجزاك خيراً على كلماتك الطيبات ودعواتك الصالحات وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يتقبل منا ومنك العمل الصالح ويجعله خالصاً لوجهه

شكراً جزيلاً لك وداوم معنا وشاركنا وأعلم أصدقاءك فالدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## وليدمحمد (9 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="8b0000 00008b Ff7f50 Ff7f50"][frame="11 70"]السلام عليكمبرك الله فيكم على هذه الدورة الممتازة والمزيد التقدم فى هذا المنتدى[/frame][/grade]


----------



## أيمن المصرى (9 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الضخم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه


----------



## فتوح (9 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



وليدمحمد قال:


> السلام عليكمبرك الله فيكم على هذه الدورة الممتازة والمزيد التقدم فى هذا المنتدى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[FRAME="5 70"] 
مرحباً مهندس وليد وبارك الله فيك وأشكرك على تعليقك الكريم وكلمتك العطرة وإن شاء الله يتقدم المنتدى بمجهودات ومشاركات جميع الزملاء فإلى الأمام دائماً
[/FRAME]


----------



## فتوح (9 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله أخي أيمن المصري*



أيمن المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الضخم وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامه


 
[FRAME="3 70"] 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الحبيب أيمن هذا المجهود صغير جداً مقابل حفاوتكم وتشجيعكم فجزاك الله خيراً على ما كتبت وعلى دعائك الكريم اللهم تقبل ولك مثله
[/FRAME]


----------



## عبدالله8 (9 أغسطس 2006)

فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً أخي الكريم لمرورك وردك
> 
> نعم يا عزيزي عبد الله فالأمثلة الواقعية تكون لها أفضل الأثر للمساعدة على التطبيق لأنه هو الهدف من دراسة الجودة وأدواتها ولقد قمت في الشركة التي أعمل بها بتطبيق لبعض الأدوات فانظر ماذا كانت النتائج
> أدت لنتائج مبهرة حيث رفعت كفاءة الإنتاج من 25% إلى 54% وخفضت ساعات الإنتاج بنسبة 40%




ما شاء الله

نسبة عائد ممتازة

اتمنى رفع العروض على الانترنت لبعض هذه التطبيقات التي ذكرت، حتى يتسنى لنا جميعاً الاستفادة .

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## عبدالكريم (10 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خير ونشكر كل المساهمين في اعداد هذه الدورة ، وهل يوجد من يسعفنا بالمحاضرة الخامسة مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## أيمن المصرى (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى فى الإسلام وحبيبى فى الله فتوح جزاكم الله كل خير 
ولكن معذرة بالنسبة الى جدول 1-2 وهو مصفوفة الأساس المعيارى والمرجعى فإن الصوره غير واضحا وكذلك ما تحتويه من كتابه نرجو إرسال صوره أفضل لنتمكن من قرائتها وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخى فتوح 
صدقنى لا أجد من الكلمات ما يعبر عن مدى تقدير لك ولمجهودك الرائع
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فتوح (10 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاكم الله مثله*



عبدالكريم قال:


> جزاكم الله خير ونشكر كل المساهمين في اعداد هذه الدورة ، وهل يوجد من يسعفنا بالمحاضرة الخامسة مع الشكر والتقدير


 
أخي عبد الكريم جزاكم الله خيراً وشكراً لك والمحاضرة الخامسة موجودة في صفحة رقم 2 من دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24704&page=2

وستجدها أيضاً في الملف المرفق

وأرجو لك كل خير وفائدة

فتوح محمد


----------



## فتوح (10 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله أخي زياد*



زياد تامر متولى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله كل الخير يا أخى فتوح
> صدقنى لا أجد من الكلمات ما يعبر عن مدى تقدير لك ولمجهودك الرائع
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي زياد على كلماتك العطرة النابعة من قلب طيب ملئ بالحب وأشكرك لدعائك ولك مثله 

وما أفعله يا أخي قليل جداً نسبة لترحيبكم وتشجيعكم والردود الطيبة 

وما أقدمه يا أخي هو أقل بكثير مما أرجوه لأني والله الذي لا إله إلا هو إني لأحبكم في الله وأسأله سبحانه أن يجمعنا عنده في جنة عدن 

وما ذكرته أنت أخي زياد لعظيم جداً عندي فشكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً

أخوك المحب لك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (10 أغسطس 2006)

*إن شاء الله*



عبدالله8 قال:


> ما شاء الله
> 
> نسبة عائد ممتازة
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً أخي عبد الله 8
وإن شاء الله يكون هناك رفع لبعض هذه التطبيقات في هذه الدورة وبعضها الآخر سيرفع إن شاء الله في دورة مزمع عقدها عن التحليل الإحصائي في قسم الهندسة الصناعية ونسأل المولى أن يوفقنا لذلك
وإن كان لك أي ملحوظة أو استفسار أو إضافة فمرحباً بها وستجد لك إخوة يحبون لك كل الخير إن شاء الله.
لك مني خالص التحية والشكر وجزاك الله خيراً:55: 

أخوك المحب لك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## aymanehsseno (10 أغسطس 2006)

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


----------



## فتوح (11 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لك صديقي*



aymanehsseno قال:


> thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnks


 
الشكر لك أخي أيمن ولكل من تكلف عناء الرد والمشاركة فالشكر لكم جميعاً

وأسأل المولى عز وجل أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهه وألا تشوبه شائبة


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (12 أغسطس 2006)

بكل احترام وتقدير
اتقدم اليكم بالشكر والعرفان علي هده المجهودات الجبارة والتي افادتنا وقصرت علينا عناء البحث وهي شاملة ووافية وجزاكم الله خيرا ورجو ان تتطرقوا الى جانب التدقيق فيها.
اخيكم م/ جمال ابراهيم


----------



## فتوح (12 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله مهندس جمال ابراهيم*



جمال ابراهيم قال:


> بكل احترام وتقدير
> اتقدم اليكم بالشكر والعرفان علي هده المجهودات الجبارة والتي افادتنا وقصرت علينا عناء البحث وهي شاملة ووافية وجزاكم الله خيرا ورجو ان تتطرقوا الى جانب التدقيق فيها.
> اخيكم م/ جمال ابراهيم


 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

الحمد لله أن وجدت أخي جمال في هذه الدورة بغيتك وإن شاء الله تستفيد منها في بحثك وعملك

وأشكرك على هذه المشاركة الطيبة وعلى ردك الكريم 

وأرى أن هذه أول مشاركة لك في الملتقى فأرجو أن نرى لك مشاركات ومواضيع وتفاعل حتى تعم الفائدة

وجزاك الله خيراً

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## othman (12 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الى الاستاذ فتوح السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
استاذي الفاضل
اشكرك على هذا الجهد الكبير 
واسال الله العلي العظيم ان يوفقك لخدمة العلم
استاذي الفاضل انا طلبت منك ان تدلني على بعض المواقع التي توجد فيها مواضيع الجودة الشاملة والتاثيرات الثقافية عليها
او تزودني على بعض الملفات التي تحتوي على هذه المواضيع
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فتوح (13 أغسطس 2006)

*إليك هذه المحاضرة*



عبدالكريم قال:


> تحية طيبة لكل المشاركين لابراز هذا الموضوع بالشكل اللائق واللطيف وخاصة صناعة المعمار وارجو اضافة فقرة لمواضيع الدورة وهي ( المنظمات الدولية المانحة لشهادة الجودة وشهادة المدققين الدولية )...... مع الشكر والتقدير


 
أخي الكريم عبد الكريم من أكبر الجهات المانحة للأيزو منظمة TUV الألمانية ولها مكاتب منتشرة ووكلاء عنها في معظم الدول
إليك هذه المحاضرة الرائعة في المرفقات وأتمنى أن تحوز إعجابك 

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (13 أغسطس 2006)

اخي المحترم فتوح
اشكرك على هدا الاهتمام لنشر ثقافة الجودة الشاملة وارجوا ان تلتمس لي العذر باني كتبت جانب التدقيق فيها اقصد ليس في المادة العلمية المقدمة وانما التدقيق الداخلي او الخارجي لنظام الجودة وان كان لديك ما يفيد وبالعربي ارجو ان تفيدنا 
اخيك جمال ابراهيم


----------



## othman (13 أغسطس 2006)

اخي فتوح اشكرك على هذا المجهود المبارك
ماهي اهداف الجودة الشاملة
وكذلك فوائد الجودة الشاملة
وكذلك خصائص الجودة الشاملة للتطبيق


----------



## othman (13 أغسطس 2006)

اخي العزيز
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان تزودوني عن اليات الجودة الشاملة


----------



## فتوح (14 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



othman قال:


> اخي فتوح اشكرك على هذا المجهود المبارك
> ماهي اهداف الجودة الشاملة
> وكذلك فوائد الجودة الشاملة
> وكذلك خصائص الجودة الشاملة للتطبيق





> اخي المحترم فتوح
> اشكرك على هدا الاهتمام لنشر ثقافة الجودة الشاملة وارجوا ان تلتمس لي العذر باني كتبت جانب التدقيق فيها اقصد ليس في المادة العلمية المقدمة وانما التدقيق الداخلي او الخارجي لنظام الجودة وان كان لديك ما يفيد وبالعربي ارجو ان تفيدنا
> اخيك جمال ابراهيم


مرحباً أخي عثمان في الملف المرفق ستجد إن شاء الله بعض ما يفيدك 
وكذلك في مكتبة الهندسة الصناعية في المشاركة رقم 11 كتاب ممتاز ستجد فيه إفادة عظيمة إن شاء الله وكذلك موجود في المشاركة رقم 223 هنا في اسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم على الدورة

مرحباً أخي جمال ابراهيم في الكتاب الذي ذكرته للأخ عثمان تجد فيه كثير مما تحتاج وأنا معك إن شاء الله 

وانظر كذلك المشاركة رقم 223 ففيها الكتاب وروابط أخرى تفيدك إن شاء الله


> *كتاب الأيزو ونظام الجودة*
> اسم الكتاب:
> 
> الدليل العملي لتطبيق نظم إدارة الجودة العالمية
> ...


----------



## م.نهيل (16 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
مشكور اخي على الملاحظات القيمة
[/grade]


----------



## فتوح (16 أغسطس 2006)

*بارك الله فيكي ووفقك*



ملك314 قال:


> مشكور اخي على الملاحظات القيمة
> 
> 
> drawGradient()


بارك فيكي الله ووفقك وأشكرك لمرورك وردكي الكريم والشكر موصولٌ لكِ


----------



## جواد كرم (16 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## khmeesali (16 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## على عبدالفتاح (16 أغسطس 2006)

كل الشكر والتقدير الى كل من ساهم في هذه الدورة واتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
ومزيدا من نشر المعرفة للرقى بامة القرأن


----------



## khaled.rahama (16 أغسطس 2006)

[grade="ff4500 4b0082 0000ff 000000 F4a460"]مشكور يا اخي على هذا المجهود [/grade]


----------



## ناصر13 (17 أغسطس 2006)

بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

لكم جزيل الشكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه واتمني لكم المذيد من التوفيق وهذه المعلومات رغم بعدها عن مجال الصيانه الذي اعمل به الا انها اضافة الي فكر جديد وارجو من سيادكم ارسل معلومات تذيد من مهاراتي في مجال الصيانه ولكم جزيل الشكر صديقكم الجديد ناصر احمد الميل ahhm6*********** والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## eng_afify (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوره الاخت الكريمه علي هذه المحاضره القيمه و نتمني تكرارها في المستقبل في مواضيع اخري


----------



## MWAFAKG (17 أغسطس 2006)

مشكورين جدا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لك ولردك الكريم*



جواد كرم قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


 
وجزاكم الله مثله أخي جواد كرم وأشكر لك مشاركتك الأولى معنا وأتمنى أن نرى غيرها وكذلك مواضيع في الملتقى المبارك


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*أمة القرءان*



على عبدالفتاح قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير الى كل من ساهم في هذه الدورة واتمنى للجميع التوفيق
> ومزيدا من نشر المعرفة للرقى بامة القرأن


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً لك أخي الكريم مهندس على عبد الفتاح مرورك وكلماتك الطيبة ونرجوا أن تداوم معنا وتشاركنا الرأي

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً أخي الكريم*



khmeesali قال:


> مشكور يا اخي


 
شكراً لك أخي الكريم مرورك وردك الكريم


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



khaled.rahama قال:


> مشكور يا اخي على هذا المجهود
> drawGradient()


مرحباً بك أخي الكريم مهندس خالد وأتمنى أن أكون وفقت في تقديم شئ لإخواني وأشكر لك مرورك الكريم وردك الطيب أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## nomiry (17 أغسطس 2006)

فتوح متعك الله بالصحة والعافية وشكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير علي تلك المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد وجدى (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا على الدورة


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*الجودة والصيانة*



ناصر13 قال:


> بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> لكم جزيل الشكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه واتمني لكم المذيد من التوفيق وهذه المعلومات رغم بعدها عن مجال الصيانه الذي اعمل به الا انها اضافة الي فكر جديد وارجو من سيادكم ارسل معلومات تذيد من مهاراتي في مجال الصيانه ولكم جزيل الشكر صديقكم الجديد ناصر احمد الميل ahhm6*********** والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً مرحباً ناصر أحمد

بداية شكراً لك على كلامك الطيب وجزاك الله خيراً 

وبمناسبة أن هذه هي المشاركة الأولى لك سوف أهديك وأهدي الأخوة روابط عن الصيانة ومواضيع موجودة هنا في الملتقى قدمها زملاء أغاضل لنا فجزاهم الله خيراً 

وأحب أن أقول أن الجودة والصيانة متلازمان فالجودة ليست دراسة أكاديمية ولكن تطبيق وممارسة واستخدام لأدوات عدة تساعدك في عملك أياً كان هذا العمل

إليك هذا الرابط عن موضوع أهداف الصيانة قدمه الأخ Eng.Wahab قال فيه وضعت اهداف للصيانه في مصنع بلاستيك لهذا العام وقال أيضاً هذا كان جزء من مشروع عملته ويتحدث عن اهمية الجودة باعمال الصيانة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=13758

وإليك هذا الرابط قدمه الأخ أبو عمر وفيه فائدة عظيمة إن شاء الله


> ستجد في هذا الرابط موقع لبرنامج صيانة مع مزايا الإستخدام الموجودة فيه
> 
> أرجو أن يفيدك وأن تجد فيه بغيتك
> 
> ...


 
وإليك هذا الرابط عن الصيانة الوقائية قدمه الأخ أبو العزايم 



> السلام عليكم
> لقد وفقنى اللة وبمساعدة الاخوة الزملاء بهذا المنتدى الرائع للحصول على هذا الموقع للصيانة الوقائية
> http://preventivemaintenanceboard.co...nanceprograms/
> لا تنسونا بالدعاء


 
وفي المرفق أيضا ملف قدمه الزميل MohaMed00 عن أمثلة تنفيذ الصيانة الوقائية في منشأة
وتجد ذلك أيضاً على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7357

وغير ذلك الكثير في مواضيع الملتقى فقط ابق معنا وشاركنا وأتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد

أخوك فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*مشكور مهندس عفيفي*



eng_afify قال:


> مشكوره الاخت الكريمه علي هذه المحاضره القيمه و نتمني تكرارها في المستقبل في مواضيع اخري


 
مرحباً مهندس عفيفي ونشكرك على ردك الكريم وان شاء الله سيكون في قسم الهندسة الصناعية دورات مستمرة خدمة للأخوة المهندسين


----------



## محمد وجدى (17 أغسطس 2006)

شكرايااخ فتوح


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*ولك منا عظيم الشكر*



MWAFAKG قال:


> مشكورين جدا على هذه المعلومات المفيدة مع تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


 
مرحباً MWAFAKG شكراً على مرورك ودعائك ونتمنى أن نراك دائماً معنا


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله nomiry*



nomiry قال:


> فتوح متعك الله بالصحة والعافية وشكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير علي تلك المعلومات القيمة


 
الله يخليك نميري ويبارك لك في صحتك والله أسعدتني مشاركتك كثيراً ورأيت أن كمشترك منذ 2003 فلا تحرمنا أخي من مشاركاتك ومواضيعك 

أشكرك كثيراً وجزاك الله خيراً كثيراً حتى ترضى ومتعك الله بكل خير وبكل الحب أدعوك لدوام المشاركة 

أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لك أخ محمد وجدى*



محمد وجدى قال:


> شكرا على الدورة





محمد وجدى قال:


> شكرايااخ فتوح


 
أشكرك أخي الكريم على مرورك وعلى ردودك الكريمة وبارك الله فيك وإن شاء الله الدورة مستمرة فأتمنى أن أجدك دوماً في خير 

جزاك الله خيراً 

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## ياسر كريشان (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء في الملتقى انا فعلا عاجز عن الشكر للمعلومات القيمة التي يتم تزويدي بها


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*أخي الكريم ياسر بارك الله فيك*



ياسر كريشان قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء في الملتقى انا فعلا عاجز عن الشكر للمعلومات القيمة التي يتم تزويدي بها


 
مرحباً أخي ياسر ومرحباً بكل الأخوة 

بارك الله فيك إنما المؤمنون إخوة 

وهذا أقل ما يقدم لمن كان في حسن خلقكم وكرم صفاتكم

شكراً لردك الكريم وهو كثير علينا

وما زالت الدورة مستمرة إن شاء الله 

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## سيد المعمار (17 أغسطس 2006)

الأخ فتوح شكرا على المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته في إثراء هذا الموضوع وجازاك الله كل خير.
في الحقيقه إن البحث الذي قدمته أثبت أن إلمامنا بمفهوم الجوده هو مجرد فهم سطحي لطرح فلسفي بالغ التعقيد . و هو ما جعلني أضيف هذا البحث إلى مكتبتي حد أقرأه قراءة متأنيه تحقق الفائده.
شكري أيضا كبير لكل الذين ساهموا في إثراء هذا الموضوع.


----------



## جواد كرم (17 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ فتوح
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكري وتقديري العاليين لك على هذا البحث الذي اثرى معلوماتنا بمعلومات مفيده جدا في هذا التخصص........... مع الموفقيه


----------



## M_SHEHATA (17 أغسطس 2006)

لا استطيع الا ان اقول ( رائع ) ومن يحتذى بالخير يمتلى بارك الله فى الجميع


----------



## احمد شعبان مختار (17 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
مشكروة يا اخت صناعية المعمار 0
أتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



جواد كرم قال:


> الاخ فتوح
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكري وتقديري العاليين لك على هذا البحث الذي اثرى معلوماتنا بمعلومات مفيده جدا في هذا التخصص........... مع الموفقيه


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم جواد كريم والله يا أخي إنك لتحمل اسماً كريماً أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجعله لك صفةً وعلماً وإنه لكذلك إن شاء الله

أخي الكريم وفقك الله أشكر لك مرورك الكريم وردك العظيم الذي حقيقة يسعدني وأنا تحت أمرك ومستعد إن شاء الله لنلبية أي طلب ما دام عندي فجزاك الله خيراً وشكراً لك وللإخوان


----------



## فتوح (17 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



احمد شعبان مختار قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مشكروة يا اخت صناعية المعمار 0
> أتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
مرحباً أخي أحمد شعبان 

والأخت صناعة المعمار تشكرك وتتمنى لك الفائدة وأن تداوم معنا وتشاركنا وتواصلك معنا في هذه الدورة وفي ملتقى الهندسة الصناعية

وأيضاً أخوك فتوح يشكرك ويرحب بك أخي الكريم وفقك الله لما تحبه وترضاه


----------



## مفهوم (18 أغسطس 2006)

نشكرك على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زينب الاموي (18 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات ....ولكن ارجو التوضيح بما يخص الهندسة الداخلية/ التصميم الداخلي interior Designمشكورين وما قصرتوا


----------



## زينب الاموي (18 أغسطس 2006)

:31: جميل جدا ان تعرف ما هو بغير اختصاصك.....شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## أيمن المصرى (19 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات القيمه وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القبامه


----------



## ربيع عصام (19 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا من المهتمين جدا بمجال الجودة وحائز على تدريب اولي ( تدقيق داخلي ) 
اتمنى التواصل . عندي اهتمام لاجل الحصول على شهادة رئيس مدققي الجودة 
اشكر جدا مبادرتك الكريمة ز مع التقدير ( المهندس ابو اشرف الفارس )


----------



## ابيض (19 أغسطس 2006)

والله يا أخى لا استطيع ان اقول لك الا جزاك الله كل خير هذا الموضوع الشيق والدسم الذى طالما تشوقت للقراءة عنه واتقدم بخالص الشكر للأخ المشرف على جعله الصفحات للمحاضرات والإضافات فقط دون التعليقات حتى يتاح لنا التركيز فى جمع المعلومة (وان كنت لا اعرف هل اخطات بكتابة تعليقى هذا ام لا)


----------



## abumoaidmnd (19 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة جزاكم الله وجعلها في موازين أعمالكم


----------



## الدباح (19 أغسطس 2006)

رساله جيده وشكرا


----------



## saed255 (19 أغسطس 2006)

جهد مشكوور


----------



## الدباح (19 أغسطس 2006)

دوره جيده وشكرا


----------



## احمد عبد الصمد (20 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (20 أغسطس 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
اطلعت على موضوع ادارة الجودة الشاملة .ارغب فى المشاركة علما بانى اعمل فى التعليم العالي فى العراق .اختصاص فى السيطرة النوعية الشاملة . ومتدرب على اساليب السيطرة النوعية الشاملة فى معامل ومصانع يابانية ولدى مشاركات فى البحوث والمقالات فى هذا المجال . مع الشكر والتقدير للمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع المهم فى اختصاص الهندسة . مع تقديرى .


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (20 أغسطس 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
اسماء البحوث المنشورة فى المجلات
1- تقيم نوعية المنتوج النهائي باستخدام اساليب السيطرة النوعية الشاملة ( دراسة تطبيقية على احد خطوط الانتاج فى معامل المحافظة)-منشور فى مجلة دراسات -جامعة عمان - الاردن -1995
2- دراسة العلاقة بين نوعية وكمية المنتوج باستخدام اساليب السيطرة النوعية الشاملة - دراسة تطبقية - منشور فى مجلة التقنى - هيئة التعليم التقنى - العراق
3- رسالة ماجستير -بناء حلقات السيطرة النوعية وتطبيقاتها فى الصناعة -دراسة تطبيقية باستخدام الادوات اليابانية السبعة فى الجودة الشاملة -1988
4- مقالات منشورة فى مجلة المهندسين -نقابة المهندسين - فرع واسط
لامانع من ابداء الراى فى موضوع السيطرة النوعية الشاملة(ادارة الجودة الشاملة) مع التقدير


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله*



مفهوم قال:


> نشكرك على هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله خيرا


 
شكراً لك أخي مفهوم وجزاك الله خيراً على مرورك وردك الجميل فشكراً لك


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لكِ مهندسة زينب الاموي*



زينب الاموي قال:


> :31: جميل جدا ان تعرف ما هو بغير اختصاصك.....شكرا على المعلومات


 
جزاكي الله خيراً وشكراً لكى مرورك وردك الكريم


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



أيمن المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله كل خير على هذة المعلومات القيمه وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم يوم القبامه


 
مرحباً أخي أيمن المصرى وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك وأشكرك على مرورك ودعائك الكريم


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



ربيع عصام قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا من المهتمين جدا بمجال الجودة وحائز على تدريب اولي ( تدقيق داخلي )
> اتمنى التواصل . عندي اهتمام لاجل الحصول على شهادة رئيس مدققي الجودة
> اشكر جدا مبادرتك الكريمة ز مع التقدير ( المهندس ابو اشرف الفارس )


 
مرحباً مهندس ابو اشرف الفارس

أولا أشكرك على ردك الكريم ونحمد الله أن أول مشاركة لك في الملتقى هنا 

وثانياً نطلب منك أن تتواصل معنا وتكتب لنا بعضاً مما عندك في التدقيق الداخلى ونحن في الإنتظار

في انتظار تواصلك فعجل


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله أخي ابيض*



ابيض قال:


> والله يا أخى لا استطيع ان اقول لك الا جزاك الله كل خير هذا الموضوع الشيق والدسم الذى طالما تشوقت للقراءة عنه واتقدم بخالص الشكر للأخ المشرف على جعله الصفحات للمحاضرات والإضافات فقط دون التعليقات حتى يتاح لنا التركيز فى جمع المعلومة (وان كنت لا اعرف هل اخطات بكتابة تعليقى هذا ام لا)


 
شكراً لك مرورك وشكراً لك ردك الكريم وإنما أنا طويلب علم منَّ الله عليَّ ببعض العلم فأحببت أن أشارك فيه إخواني
فجزاك الله خيراً وشكراً لك


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاكم الله مثله*



abumoaidmnd قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة جزاكم الله وجعلها في موازين أعمالكم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً لمرورك وردك الكريم ولدعائك العظيم فبارك الله فيك وجزاك عني خيراً ونفعك بعلمك وبارك لك فيه وفي وقتك وأعطاك ما تتمناه


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحباً مرحباً*



نعمة حافظ الموسوى قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اطلعت على موضوع ادارة الجودة الشاملة .ارغب فى المشاركة علما بانى اعمل فى التعليم العالي فى العراق .اختصاص فى السيطرة النوعية الشاملة . ومتدرب على اساليب السيطرة النوعية الشاملة فى معامل ومصانع يابانية ولدى مشاركات فى البحوث والمقالات فى هذا المجال . مع الشكر والتقدير للمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع المهم فى اختصاص الهندسة . مع تقديرى .


 


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> اسماء البحوث المنشورة فى المجلات
> 1- تقيم نوعية المنتوج النهائي باستخدام اساليب السيطرة النوعية الشاملة ( دراسة تطبيقية على احد خطوط الانتاج فى معامل المحافظة)-منشور فى مجلة دراسات -جامعة عمان - الاردن -1995
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً بك أخي الكريم وأشكر لك عرضك الكريم وأتمنى فعلاً وبكل الحب أن تشارك معنا والباب مفتوح فمرحباً بك وعجل حتى نستفيد وبارك الله لك في علمك وعملك ووقتك وجزاك الله خيراً 

مرة أخرى أخي الكريم مرحباً بك وفي انتظار مشاركاتك

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لك*



الدباح قال:


> رساله جيده وشكرا





الدباح قال:


> دوره جيده وشكرا


 
أخي الكريم الدباح شكراً لك ولمرورك ولردك الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لك*



saed255 قال:


> جهد مشكوور


 
شكراً لك أخي الكريم مرورك وردك وأسأل الله أن يتقبله وأسأله الإخلاص في القول والعمل


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لك*



احمد عبد الصمد قال:


> شكرا لكم على هذة المعلومات القيمة


 
شكراً لك أخي أحمد عبد الصمد مرورك وردك الكريم وأشكرك أن كانت أول مشاركة لك في هذه الدورة وأتمنى أن أرى لك مواضيع وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عبد المنعم احمد (20 أغسطس 2006)

ارجو منكم مواصلة ارسال باقى المحاضرات لشدة الحاجة اليها


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



عبد المنعم احمد قال:


> ارجو منكم مواصلة ارسال باقى المحاضرات لشدة الحاجة اليها


 
مرحباً مهندس عبد المنعم أحمد

شكراً لمرورك وردك أخي الكريم 
وإن شاء الله باقي المحاضرات سيتم إنزالها تباعاً فتابع معنا ونرجو مشاركتك وأرى أن هذه مشاركتك الأولى في الملتقى فأتبعها بأخريات ومواضيع حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## othman (20 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جهودكم مشكورة يا اخ فتوح وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## فتوح (20 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيراً أخي عثمان*



othman قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جهودكم مشكورة يا اخ فتوح وبارك الله فيكم


 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً لك أخي عثمان وبارك الله فيك وشكراً لاضافاتك التي تعطي للموضوع ثراء وننتظر منك المزيد كما عودتنا


----------



## عبد اللة محمد (20 أغسطس 2006)

اللهم جازئ الكاتب والمعد والمشارك عنا خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسنات الجميع ولا تحرمونا من الفائدة.


----------



## tassa1252002 (20 أغسطس 2006)

الاخت المشرفة لك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الجبار التى تقومين به ولكن اسال ان كان فى الامكان عمل شات مباشر لتكتمل الدراسة بين اخواننا المهندسين والمهندسات وقرات الافكار وفى الختام لك الشكر


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

من كل قلبي اشكركم اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء فردا فردا بدون استثنااااااااااااااء مسرورة جدا لانكم تستفيدون وتتكرموا علينا بتعليقات تسرنا فعلا 
كما اشكر الاخ المتميز فتوح فقد اثبت جدارة عالية وعرض متميز للدروس وفي شكره على كل من يرد عليه
فقد اتقن عمله وما بخل بشيء........ باركك الله:75: 

[LINE]hr[/LINE]



tassa1252002 قال:


> الاخت المشرفة لك جزيل الشكر على المجهود الجبار التى تقومين به ولكن اسال ان كان فى الامكان عمل شات مباشر لتكتمل الدراسة بين اخواننا المهندسين والمهندسات وقرات الافكار وفى الختام لك الشكر



اخي العزيز اهلا بك وبالنسبة للشات على الموضوع فهي فكرة جيدة ان استغلت كما يجب لكن
الامر طبعا ليس بيدي انما بيد الادارة والصراحة الادارة لاتحبذ الفكرة:70: خوفا من انشغال الاعضاء بالشات وبعدهم عن صلب الموضوع والاستفادة  

بالنسبة للدورة سيتم توثيقها فور انتهائها ليسهل الرجوع اليها واي احد من الاخوة يريد ان يثريها بما عنده سيتم وضعه في ملحقات الدورة​
ارجو ان اكون قد اجبتك كما تريد

الله يرضى عليكم جميعا:84:


----------



## فتوح (21 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاكم الله خيراً*



عبد اللة محمد قال:


> اللهم جازئ الكاتب والمعد والمشارك عنا خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسنات الجميع ولا تحرمونا من الفائدة.


 
آمين آمين آمين

شكراً لك أخي محمد وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك لك في جميع أعمالك وأصلح لك شأنك كله



صناعو المعمار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> من كل قلبي اشكركم اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء فردا فردا بدون استثنااااااااااااااء مسرورة جدا لانكم تستفيدون وتتكرموا علينا بتعليقات تسرنا فعلا
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

إن شكرك أختنا الكريمة المشرفة صناعة المعمار وجب علينا من قبل، فكم من الخير تفعلين، وكم من الجهد تبذلين فجزيتِ من الله خيراً وشكراً شكراً شكراً وساعدك الله وأعانكِ وقواكِ وجعل كل ما تفعلين من عمل تجديه عنده ينمو ويزيد ويربو في ميزان حسناتك وهو القادر على ذلك


----------



## ekbal (21 أغسطس 2006)

thanks and Iwant more .....please


----------



## فتوح (22 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحباً اقبال*



ekbal قال:


> thanks and Iwant more .....please


 
مرحباً ekbal وشكراً لك مرورك وتعليقك الطيب وإن شاء الله جاري إعداد المحاضرة الثامنة وسيتم إدراجها قريباً بإذن الله 

وأشكر لك مشاركتك الأولى وأتمنى أن أرى غيرها وأيضاً مواضيع في الملتقى
فتوح


----------



## ناجى فايق يوسف (22 أغسطس 2006)

السيد / م.فتوح تحية طيبة وبعد متى سوف يتم إلقاء المحاضرة الرابعة وقد تأخرت .... ومع الشكر الجزيل لمجهودكم الكبير فىموضوع إدارة الجودة الشاملة. م.ناجى فايق يوسف


----------



## م/هبة (22 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فتوح (22 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحباً مهندس ناجي*



ناجى فايق يوسف قال:


> السيد / م.فتوح تحية طيبة وبعد متى سوف يتم إلقاء المحاضرة الرابعة وقد تأخرت .... ومع الشكر الجزيل لمجهودكم الكبير فىموضوع إدارة الجودة الشاملة. م.ناجى فايق يوسف


 
شكراً لك مهندس ناجي ووفقك الله وأشكرك لمتابعتك وقد نزلت المحاضرة الرابعة منذ فترة وكذلك السادسة والسابعة ولكن عليك أن تقلب الصفحات وستجد ذلك الإختيار في أعلى الصفحة وأسفله كما في الصورة 






وشكراً لك مرة أخرى وإن لم تصل لشئ فأعلمنى حتى نستطيع مساعدتك وشكراً لك. 

فتوح محمد عبد العال


----------



## فتوح (22 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاكي الله مثله*



م/هبة قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


 
شكراً مهندسة هبة وجزاكي الله خيراً وشكراً لمرورك وردك الكريم وأتمنى أن تستمرى معنا في الدورة


----------



## سامى محمد الحسن (22 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ...الشكر للاخ فتوح على هذا الجهد المقدر ....سؤالى هو :هل هناك مايسمى بتامين الجوده واذا كان هذا المصطلح موجود فارجو شاكرا معلومات عنه بشى من التفصيل ..ولكم الشكر اجزله ...


----------



## محمد ابراهيم (23 أغسطس 2006)

Thanks for your reach on TQM ,I think it is very good for all engineers


----------



## محمد ابراهيم (23 أغسطس 2006)

Thanks for your research on TQM ,I think it is very good for all engineers


----------



## فتوح (23 أغسطس 2006)

*تأمين الجودة*



سامى محمد الحسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ...الشكر للاخ فتوح على هذا الجهد المقدر ....سؤالى هو :هل هناك مايسمى بتامين الجوده واذا كان هذا المصطلح موجود فارجو شاكرا معلومات عنه بشى من التفصيل ..ولكم الشكر اجزله ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً لك أخي سامي محمد وجزاك الله خيراً

أخي الكريم إن مصطلحات الجودة متعددة ومتشعبة ومنها ما يتم تسميته بأكثر من اسم فيكون هناك لبس عند الكثيرين ولكن عند حديثك عن مصطلح ما للجودة فالمهم فيه المفهوم والمعني به

ومصطلح تأمين الجودة استخدمه البعض للدلالة على المناخ المحيط والمهيئ لنجاح الجودة كما هو مستخدم في الرابطين التاليين

http://www.elearning.edu.sa/?page=QualityAssurance

http://www.higher-edu.gov.lb/WS2-P2.htm

وهناك من يعبر عن تأمين الجودة بضمان الجودة كما في الرابط التالي 

http://mmsec.com/m3-files/tqm-s-f.htm

وكثير يسمونها توكيد الجودة وهي معروفة والمعلومات عنها متوفرة كثيراً للجميع، والله أعلم

أتمنى أن أكون وضحت وإن كان سمة غموض فراسلني

وشكراًَ لك


----------



## م / محمود (23 أغسطس 2006)

السيد المهندس فتوح تحية طيبة و بعد 

فى بداة الامر نشكركم على هذة الدورة الناجحة ونود المعرفة هل فى مراحل متقدمة من هذة الدورة سيتم الافادة ببعض طرق قياس الجودة و التحكم فيها حيث يعتبر هذا هو الشق العملى للجودة و المطلوب فى سوق العمل 

وتفضلو بقبول فائق الشكر و الاحترام 


م/ محمود على فرج


----------



## فتوح (23 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحباً مهندس محمد ابراهيم*



محمد ابراهيم قال:


> Thanks for your reach on TQM ,I think it is very good for all engineers


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً مهندس محمد وأشكرك على ردك الكريم وأنا معك تماماً في اعتقادك بأن إدارة الجودة الشاملة مهمة جداً لكل المهندسين وأكثر من ذلك فهي مهمة لكل الأعمال والمهن 

نشكر لك تفاعلك معنا وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابوالسعود (24 أغسطس 2006)

السادة الافاضل القائمين على هذه الدورة ...
من الواضح جدا الجهد الاكاديمي المبذول بهذا المجال من البحث وأظن بان باب الفائدة المعرفية لهذا البحث قد اصبح مشرعا للجميع وما على المرء الا ان ينهل .. وفقكم الله لما هو خير ورشاد


----------



## dina2000 (24 أغسطس 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
لقد فاتتنى المحاضرة الخامسة . اذا امكن ان يرسلها لى احدكم 
وشكرا


----------



## حسين من بغداد (24 أغسطس 2006)

الى جميع الاعضاء والعاملين على انجاح هذا الملتقى 
أقدم شكري الخالص لكم


----------



## rwtahan_04 (24 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي ما تقومون به من جهد طيب في هذا الموقع الجميل
rwtahan_04


----------



## فتوح (25 أغسطس 2006)

*الفائدة المعرفية*



ابوالسعود قال:


> السادة الافاضل القائمين على هذه الدورة ...
> من الواضح جدا الجهد الاكاديمي المبذول بهذا المجال من البحث وأظن بان باب الفائدة المعرفية لهذا البحث قد اصبح مشرعا للجميع وما على المرء الا ان ينهل .. وفقكم الله لما هو خير ورشاد


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم مهندس ابو السعود نشكرك على مرورك وردك الكريم في اول مشاركة طيبة لك

وما هو معروض في هذه الدورة هو حق لكل مسلم ولكل من يشكر الله فخذ يا أخي ما شئت واسال عما شئت وبارك الله لك


----------



## فتوح (25 أغسطس 2006)

*المحاضرة الخامسة*



dina2000 قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> لقد فاتتنى المحاضرة الخامسة . اذا امكن ان يرسلها لى احدكم
> وشكرا


 
أختي الكريمة دينا مرحباً بكي في الدورة والمحاضرة الخامسة تجدينها في الصفحة رقم 2 من دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة أو على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24704&page=2


----------



## فتوح (25 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحباً حسين*



حسين من بغداد قال:


> الى جميع الاعضاء والعاملين على انجاح هذا الملتقى
> أقدم شكري الخالص لكم


 
أخي الكريم حسين مرحباً بك ولك منا خالص التقدير والحترام والحب والشكر على مرورك ومشاركتك الطيبة وهي الأولى في الملتقى فنود أن تتبعها بأخوات لها ونرى لك مواضيع

أخوك فتوح


----------



## فتوح (25 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاكم الله مثله*



rwtahan_04 قال:


> جزاكم الله خير الجزاء علي ما تقومون به من جهد طيب في هذا الموقع الجميل
> rwtahan_04


 
مرحباً مرحباً rwtahan_04 وجزاك الله خيراً على مرورك وردك الكريم والمشاركة الطيبة التى أسعدتنا وإن كان المةقع جميل فالأجمل هو تفاعلك معنا فلا تكون هذه المشاركة الولى لك ولا تتبعها بغيرها من مشاركات ومواضيع طيبة إن شاء الله 

والدورة مستمرة إن شاء الله فتابعنا وشاركنا برأيك

أخوك فتوح محمد


----------



## المهندس زعيم هيال (25 أغسطس 2006)

يعتبر العالم اشيكاوا العالم الياباني مكتشف مفهوم حلقات الجوده التي تتكون من 3_ 12 شخصا بعد تدريبهم تدريبا جيدا من قبل مستشار خارجي يتم استقدامه من خارج المؤسسه _ حول فلسفة تطبيق الجوده وطرق مناقشة وحل مشاكل العمل والجوده داخل تلك الحلقات ليتم تطبيقها على الواقع


----------



## نظرة ومدد (26 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا
فهل من مزيد


----------



## عبد المنعم احمد (27 أغسطس 2006)

بعد المشاركة والاستفادة من هذة الدورة العلمية الرائعة فى محتواها جزاكم اللة خيرا عليها ولى سؤال
هل من دورات اخرى مناظرة فى علوم الجودة ستطرح قريبا وهل يمكن اعطاؤنا شهادات حضورلهذة الدورات لتقديمها للجهات المسئولة بما يفيد حضورنا لتحقيق الاستفادة القصوى منها

_اخوكم عبد المنعم احمد_


----------



## عبد المنعم احمد (27 أغسطس 2006)

بعد المشاركة والاستفادة من هذة الدورة العلمية الرائعة فى محتواها جزاكم اللة خيرا عليها ولى سؤال
هل من دورات اخرى مناظرة فى علوم الجودة ستطرح قريبا وهل يمكن اعطاؤنا شهادات حضورلهذة الدورات لتقديمها للجهات المسئولة بما يفيد حضورنا لتحقيق الاستفادة القصوى منها

_اخوكم عبد المنعم احمد_


----------



## فتوح (27 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*



المهندس زعيم هيال قال:


> يعتبر العالم اشيكاوا العالم الياباني مكتشف مفهوم حلقات الجوده التي تتكون من 3_ 12 شخصا بعد تدريبهم تدريبا جيدا من قبل مستشار خارجي يتم استقدامه من خارج المؤسسه _ حول فلسفة تطبيق الجوده وطرق مناقشة وحل مشاكل العمل والجوده داخل تلك الحلقات ليتم تطبيقها على الواقع


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الخ الكريم المهندس زعيم هيال شكراً لك على إضافاتك القيمة وفي انتظار المزيد وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (27 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاكم الله مثله*



نظرة ومدد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> فهل من مزيد


 
شكراً لمرورك وردك ودعائك وجزاكم الله مثله

وما زالت المحاضرات مستمرة بفضل الله فأرجو المتابعة والمشاركة


----------



## فتوح (27 أغسطس 2006)

*لا أدري*



عبد المنعم احمد قال:


> بعد المشاركة والاستفادة من هذة الدورة العلمية الرائعة فى محتواها جزاكم اللة خيرا عليها ولى سؤال
> هل من دورات اخرى مناظرة فى علوم الجودة ستطرح قريبا وهل يمكن اعطاؤنا شهادات حضورلهذة الدورات لتقديمها للجهات المسئولة بما يفيد حضورنا لتحقيق الاستفادة القصوى منها
> 
> _اخوكم عبد المنعم احمد_


 
مرحباً أخي الكريم عبد المنعم احمد

وجزاك الله خيراً على مرورك وردك الكريم أما بخصوص دورات أخرى وكذلك شهادة حضور فأنا لا أدري وإن شاء الله يجيبك الزملاء في الإشراف عن ذلك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (27 أغسطس 2006)

عبد المنعم احمد قال:


> بعد المشاركة والاستفادة من هذة الدورة العلمية الرائعة فى محتواها جزاكم اللة خيرا عليها ولى سؤال
> هل من دورات اخرى مناظرة فى علوم الجودة ستطرح قريبا وهل يمكن اعطاؤنا شهادات حضورلهذة الدورات لتقديمها للجهات المسئولة بما يفيد حضورنا لتحقيق الاستفادة القصوى منها
> 
> _اخوكم عبد المنعم احمد_




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

اهلا اخي عبد المنعم وسعيدة لانك استفدت

بالنسبة للدورات التالية ......لن تكون في مجال الجودة فمثلا الدورة اللي ستلي دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة هي هندسة السلامة والعوامل الانسانية

بخصوص الشهادة: للاسف لا وذلك للامانة فنحن لم نحصر اعضاء معينين ويسجلوا حضورهم على كل محاضرة..........ونتاكد من متابعتهم
الاهم انك استفدت عمليا وليس الشهادة :20: 

اهلا بك:28:


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (28 أغسطس 2006)

بسم اللةالرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
الاستاذ الفاضل - اولا يسعدنى ان اتمنى لك وقت طويل لارسال معلومات عن ادارة الجودة الشاملة الى كل المهندسين العرب والذى لازهل كثير منهم لم يستطيع استيعاب هذا العلم الهندسي الرائع والذى يستطيع فية المهندس الابداع فى التخطيط والتطور فى المجال الهندسي وفقكم اللة والسلام .


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (28 أغسطس 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
الاستاذ الفاضل
السلام عليكم 
يسعدنى جدا اذا كان هناك امكانية ارسال اى مصدر عن موضوع اعمل علية الان (دراسة مقدر ة العملية الانتاجية باستخدام اساليب السيطرة النوعية الشاملة )study the process capability by using the method of total quality control واى مصدر باللغة العربية والانكليزية غضافة الى موضوع ورقة الاحتمال الطبيعى normal propability paper مع التقدير


----------



## فتوح (28 أغسطس 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



نعمة حافظ الموسوى قال:


> بسم اللةالرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
> الاستاذ الفاضل - اولا يسعدنى ان اتمنى لك وقت طويل لارسال معلومات عن ادارة الجودة الشاملة الى كل المهندسين العرب والذى لازهل كثير منهم لم يستطيع استيعاب هذا العلم الهندسي الرائع والذى يستطيع فية المهندس الابداع فى التخطيط والتطور فى المجال الهندسي وفقكم اللة والسلام .


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً أستاذنا نعمة حافظ الموسوي

لقد وعدتنا بالمشاركة ونحن في انتظار ما وعدت به

وشكراً ردك الكريم وتزكيتك الطيبة العزيزة على قلبي للموضوع

أخي الكريم هل طلبك هو مقدرة العملية في خرائط المراقبة وكذلك منحنى التوزيع الطبيعي؟؟؟؟

إن كان كذلك فسأجيبك بإذن الله


----------



## احمد العدل (28 أغسطس 2006)

بصراحة الاخ فتوح عضو متميز جدا ونتمنى منة ان شاء اللة ان يمدنا بالمزيد فى المرحلة القادمة ان شاء اللة


----------



## منعم اليمني (28 أغسطس 2006)

:12: :20:

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فتوح (29 أغسطس 2006)

*شكراً لك أخي أحمد العدل*



احمد العدل قال:


> بصراحة الاخ فتوح عضو متميز جدا ونتمنى منة ان شاء اللة ان يمدنا بالمزيد فى المرحلة القادمة ان شاء اللة


 
هذا من حسن خلقك وأدبك الجم شكراً لك أخي الكريم وفي الحقيقة فأنا تصادفني بعض المتاعب مع جهاز الكمبيوتر هذه الأيام ولكن إن شاء الله ستكون هناك مشاركات متنوعة مني بإذن الله عز وجل

شكراً لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (29 أغسطس 2006)

*وفيك بارك الله*



منعم اليمني قال:


> :12: :20:
> 
> بارك الله فيك


 

شكراً لك منعم اليمني وجزاك الله خيراً لمرورك ودعائك الكريم


----------



## ekbal (30 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبد المنعم احمد (30 أغسطس 2006)

السادة المشرفين على هذة الدورة العلمية الراقية جدا تحياتى لكم جميعا على جهدكم العظيم وجزاكم اللة خيرا عنة 
اولا اود ان اعرف منكم متى سيتم استكمال باقى المحاضرات من بعد الثامنة
ثانيا متى سيتم البدء فى محاضرات السلامة المهنية وهل ستحتوى معلومات وتعليمات الامن الصناعى واتمنى ان تكون هذة الدورة العلمية متوافقة مع متطلبات الايزو 18001
اخوكم م/ عبد المنعم احمد


----------



## العزيبي (30 أغسطس 2006)

شكراً لك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ymselim (30 أغسطس 2006)

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ekbal (30 أغسطس 2006)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (30 أغسطس 2006)

السادة الزملاء جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ونرجو المزيد فى جميع المجالات الفنية والتطبيقية


----------



## عماد ربيع سالم (30 أغسطس 2006)

*متابعة*

برجاء من السادة الزملاء متابعة الكتابة فى هذا الموضوع لاهميته بالنسبة لنا كمهندسين مع تحياتى


----------



## wahaj (31 أغسطس 2006)

اشكرك جدا اخ فتوح وفقك الله الي مايحب ويرضي


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاكم الله مثله*



ekbal قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
شكراً إقبال على المرور والرد الكريم وجزاكم الله مثله


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله*



عبد المنعم احمد قال:


> السادة المشرفين على هذة الدورة العلمية الراقية جدا تحياتى لكم جميعا على جهدكم العظيم وجزاكم اللة خيرا عنة
> اولا اود ان اعرف منكم متى سيتم استكمال باقى المحاضرات من بعد الثامنة
> ثانيا متى سيتم البدء فى محاضرات السلامة المهنية وهل ستحتوى معلومات وتعليمات الامن الصناعى واتمنى ان تكون هذة الدورة العلمية متوافقة مع متطلبات الايزو 18001
> اخوكم م/ عبد المنعم احمد


 
أخي الكريم مهندس عبد المنعم احمد

شكراً لك مداخلتك ومشاركتك الطيبة وسأجيبك عن اولاً

سيتم بمشيئة الله قريباً استكمال المحاضرات وأيضاً توضيح بعض النقاط في الأسئلة 

أما ثانياً فيجيبك عنها الزملاء في الإشراف


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله أخي العزيبي*



العزيبي قال:


> شكراً لك وجزاك الله الف خير


 
ولك ألف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً كثيراً وأشكرك لمرورك وردك الكريم


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاكم الله مثله*



ymselim قال:


> جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع


 
شكراً لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله مثله وأشكر لك مرورك وردك الكريم


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*الشكر لك إقبال*



ekbal قال:


> thankkkkkkkkkkkkkks


 
أشكرك كثيراً على عودك ورك الطيب ومرورك الكريم سعدت بوجودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله أخي عماد*



عماد ربيع سالم قال:


> السادة الزملاء جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ونرجو المزيد فى جميع المجالات الفنية والتطبيقية


 
وجزاك الله مثله أخي عماد وشاكر لك مرورك وردك الكريم وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يكون هذا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*مرحباً أخي عماد*



عماد ربيع سالم قال:


> برجاء من السادة الزملاء متابعة الكتابة فى هذا الموضوع لاهميته بالنسبة لنا كمهندسين مع تحياتى


 
لك التحية والشكر وإن شاء الله نتابع الكتابة وقريباً تكون المحاضرة التاسعة وأسأل الله العظيم أن ينفعك به وينفع به جميع من شارك ورد واطلع عليه أو مر به


----------



## فتوح (31 أغسطس 2006)

*الشكر كل الشكر لله عز وجل*



wahaj قال:


> اشكرك جدا اخ فتوح وفقك الله الي مايحب ويرضي


 
شكراً لك أخي وهاج على مرورك وردك الكريم وأن خصصت هذه الدورة بأول مشاركة لك في الملتقى ونرجو أن تتبعها بأخوات لها ومواضيع

وأشكر لك دعائك الكريم وأسأل المولى عز وجل أن يتقبله ولك مثله.


----------



## ekbal (3 سبتمبر 2006)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssss


----------



## فتوح (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراً اقبال*



ekbal قال:


> thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssss


 
شكراً إقبال واتمنى لكِ الإستفادة والتوفيق

ألف شكر وجزاكي الله خيراً


----------



## العزيبي (5 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ناصر13 (5 سبتمبر 2006)

شكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه وارجوا من الله لكم الزيد من التوفيق 
العضو المحب للمعرفه ناصر احمد


----------



## فتوح (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله*



العزيبي قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 
شكراً لك أخي العزيبي وجزاك الله مثله 

ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## فتوح (6 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراً لك أخي الكريم ناصر13*



ناصر13 قال:


> شكر علي هذه المعلومات القيمه وارجوا من الله لكم الزيد من التوفيق
> العضو المحب للمعرفه ناصر احمد


 
شكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً وزادك المولى عز وجل حباً للمعرفة والعلم وجعلك من أهل العلم ومن العلماء ووفقت لكل خير


----------



## MWAFAKG (7 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك الف عافية 
أرجو منك ان تعطيني عناوين لكتب يمكن تحميلها من الإنترنت مجاناً باللغة العربية حول هذا الموضوع
ولك مني ألف شكر.
مع تحيات موفق قنيبر
xxxxxxxxxxxxx

التواصل عبر الملتقى لتعم الفائدة......وضع العنوان البريدي مخالف للشروط

المشرفة


----------



## aymanehsseno (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الشكر و الف شكر على المعلومات المتخصصة و الجيدة نوعاً و كماً
و الله يوفقكم لما فيه خير لهذه الامة التي تفخر بأمثالكم


----------



## فتوح (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراً لك وألف شكر موفق*



MWAFAKG قال:


> يعطيك الف عافية
> أرجو منك ان تعطيني عناوين لكتب يمكن تحميلها من الإنترنت مجاناً باللغة العربية حول هذا الموضوع
> ولك مني ألف شكر.
> مع تحيات موفق قنيبر
> ...


 
مرحباً موفق وأهلاً بك وأشكرك كثيراً على تحيتك الكريمة

وبخصوص المراجع والكتب تم ارفاق العديد من الروابط وتحميل الكثير من الكتب في موضوع دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة وكذلك موضوع أسئلتكم واستفساراتكم عن دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة وكذلك موضوع مكتبة الهندسية الصناعية فراجع هذه المواضيع ومشاركاتها فستجد المفيد والكثير جداً إن شاء الله 

وشكراً لك وإن كان لك استفسار أو طلب فلا تتردد وأكون سعيداً بتلبيته لك إن استطعت إن شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيراً*



aymanehsseno قال:


> الشكر و الف شكر على المعلومات المتخصصة و الجيدة نوعاً و كماً
> و الله يوفقكم لما فيه خير لهذه الامة التي تفخر بأمثالكم


 
شكراً لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً على تحيتك الكريمة ودمت بخير وجعل الله أعمالك في موازين حسناتك

وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يجمعنا في الجنة


----------



## almass77 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافية على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## فتوح (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*جزاكِ الله خيراً*



almass77 قال:


> يعطيك العافية على هذه المعلومات القيمة



شكراً الماس 77 على دعائكِ الطيب واعطاك الله العافية والصحة والخير


----------



## العزيبي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً لك اخي العزيز
وجزاك الله الف خير
على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## bsharg (11 سبتمبر 2006)

لك مني كل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## فتوح (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله أخي العزيبي*



العزيبي قال:


> شكراً لك اخي العزيز
> وجزاك الله الف خير
> على هذه المعلومات القيمة




أخي الكريم العزيز العزيبي

أشكرك كثيراً على ردودك العطرة الطيبة وجزاك الله خيراً وأسأل الله العظيم أن ينفعنا بما علمنا ويعلمنا ما ينفعنا


----------



## فتوح (11 سبتمبر 2006)

*الشكر لك bsharg*



bsharg قال:


> لك مني كل الشكر و الامتنان



أشكرك كثيراً وممتن لك الرد الطيب ويسعدني تواجدك ومشاركتك


----------



## الهندرة حنان (11 سبتمبر 2006)

تحية شكر وتقدير سيدي انت فعلا متخصص ورائع جدا موضوع الدورة القيمة وثمين كل حرف فيها وانا جدا معجبة وافتخر واحترم سيادتكم المتعلمة ووفقكم الله لما فية خير البشرية


----------



## الهندرة حنان (11 سبتمبر 2006)

سيدي الفاضل هل من الممكن ان اتحصل علي الورقات والمحاضرا لهده الدورة bdf كذلك سيدي لو سمحت ما هي الادوات ككل وكل اداه مثلا هيكل السمكة متي يستعمل وكل اداه من ادوات الجودة متي يفضل استعمالها وما هلي حلقات الجودة


----------



## الهندرة حنان (11 سبتمبر 2006)

وكيفية تحقيق الجود الشاملة اذا اردنا التحول الي الادارة الاكترونية في الجهات الخدمية مثل مصرف او مكتب متابعة تنفيذ اعمال طرق تابع وزارة الاشغال وتطبيق نظم المعلومات الادارية كاداة للتحسين المستمر وهذا الهدف من اهداف الجودة الشاملة للاستمرار المنظمات والتحسين المستمر والتكيف مع المتغيرات والتطوير


----------



## محمد الرخ (11 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن الرد علينا فى مجال لف و صيانة المحركات


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
الاستاذ الفاضل 
السلام عليكم 
شاكرا جهودكم فى مواضيع الدورة (دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة).هل هناك امكانية لارسال المحضرات اومنهاج الدورة مع المصادر وامكانية الحصول على اسماء الماضرين مع التقدير .


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
الاستاذ الفاضل 
السلام عليكم 
شاكرا جهودكم فى مواضيع الدورة (دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة).هل هناك امكانية لارسال المحضرات اومنهاج الدورة مع المصادر وامكانية الحصول على اسماء الماضرين مع التقدير .


----------



## فتوح (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*أختي الكريمة الهندرة حنان*



الهندرة حنان قال:


> تحية شكر وتقدير سيدي انت فعلا متخصص ورائع جدا موضوع الدورة القيمة وثمين كل حرف فيها وانا جدا معجبة وافتخر واحترم سيادتكم المتعلمة ووفقكم الله لما فية خير البشرية



المهندسة حنان شكراً لك كلماتك الرائعة وهذا كرم منك وانا أفخر بوجودي بينكم ...... نخبة طيبة مباركة

بارك فيكم المولى عز وجل ووفقكم 

وأرى لكي مشاركات أخريات وأسئلة وسأجيبك عنهم تباعاً إن شاء الله وكل واحدة على حدا 

وأرى في تساؤلاتك التخصص والدقة فلتشاركي معنا وأضيفي على الدورة ثراء ومعلومات لننتفع جميعاً


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
الاستاذ الفاضل 
السلام عليكم مشكورين جدا على المجهودات الجبارة التي تساهم في نشر ثقافة الجودة الشاملة لكن كيف يمكن ان نحافظ على الاستمرارية لا بل والتحسين المستمر اليس بالتدقيقauditing لهدا النظام لم اري في منتداكم الموقر ما يتطرق لهدا الجانب الحيوي والمهم والدي باجراه الصحيح تتساقط كل الموسسات التي تطبق هدا النظام as show فقط لجدب الزبون اشكركم مجددا 
اخيكم م/ جمال من ليبيا


----------



## فتوح (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*أدوات الجودة*



الهندرة حنان قال:


> سيدي الفاضل هل من الممكن ان اتحصل علي الورقات والمحاضرا لهده الدورة bdf كذلك سيدي لو سمحت ما هي الادوات ككل وكل اداه مثلا هيكل السمكة متي يستعمل وكل اداه من ادوات الجودة متي يفضل استعمالها وما هلي حلقات الجودة



مرحباً مهندسة حنان ودمت بخير

في نهاية الدورة سيتم إن شاء الله تجميع كل المحاضرات ووضعها بحيث تكون هناك إمكانية لتحميلها لمن أراد.

أما الأدوات والهدف منها فقد تم عرضها في المحاضرة التاسعة فارجعي إليها المشاركة رقم 60 ورقم 61 وكيفية استخدام مجموعة الأدوات وضحناها في المشاركة رقم 62 كل ذلك في موضوع دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة 

حلقات الجودة ذكرنا عنها نبذة في نشأة الجودة في المشاركة رقم 7 في نفس الموضوع

فأتمنى ان توفري بعض الوقت أختي الكريمة وقراءة ما سبق من محاضرات

وسوف شرحت تفصيلياً بعض الأدوات وهناك شرح لبعضها فيما هو آت إن شاء الله

وإن كان لكي أي استفسار فيما ذكرته لكي فأعلميني


----------



## salih9 (13 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك

والله يوفقك 

والى الامام ان شاء الله

والله يعطيكم العافية جميع


----------



## فتوح (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*الجودة في قطاع الخدمات*



الهندرة حنان قال:


> وكيفية تحقيق الجود الشاملة اذا اردنا التحول الي الادارة الاكترونية في الجهات الخدمية مثل مصرف او مكتب متابعة تنفيذ اعمال طرق تابع وزارة الاشغال وتطبيق نظم المعلومات الادارية كاداة للتحسين المستمر وهذا الهدف من اهداف الجودة الشاملة للاستمرار المنظمات والتحسين المستمر والتكيف مع المتغيرات والتطوير



مرحباً مهندسة حنان 

لقد تم السؤال عن ذلك والإجابة عليه في المشاركة رقم 224 في موضوع أسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم على دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة

فإن لم يكن ما تم عرضه كافياً أو أردتي الإستفسار عن شئ فلا تترددي

وشكراً لكِ


----------



## أيمن المصرى (13 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدموه


----------



## فتوح (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*قل لى ماذا تريد اقول لك من اين تذهب*



محمد الرخ;227071 قال:


> ممكن الرد علينا فى مجال لف و صيانة المحركات



السلام عليكم

لم أعرف أو لم أفهم طلبك

فأرجو التوضيح فإن كان في الإستطاعة قدمته لك عن نفس راضية وإن لم يكن اعتذرت لك

وشكراً لك ووفقك الله


----------



## فتوح (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*المحاضرات ومصادرها*



نعمة حافظ الموسوى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاستاذ الفاضل
> السلام عليكم
> شاكرا جهودكم فى مواضيع الدورة (دورة ادارة الجودة الشاملة).هل هناك امكانية لارسال المحضرات اومنهاج الدورة مع المصادر وامكانية الحصول على اسماء الماضرين مع التقدير .



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أستاذنا الكريم نعمة حافظ الموسوي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


بداية مازلت في انتظار ما وعدتنا به من إضافات وكتابات وموضوعات فاعجل علينا بها وفقك الله

تساءل كثير من الأخوة والأخوات عن إضافة المحاضرات ووعدناهم بوضها في نهاية الدورة - إن شاء الله - حتى تكون متاحة للجميع وأعدك بذلك إن شاء الله.

مصدر هذه المحاضرات هو رسالة ماجستير خاصة بي ومراجع هذه الرسالة ذكرتها في أول الدورة

ولمن أراد التوثيق هذا هو عنوان الرسالة عربي وإنجليزي

وشكراً لك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## فتوح (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*التدقيق*



جمال ابراهيم قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> الاستاذ الفاضل
> السلام عليكم مشكورين جدا على المجهودات الجبارة التي تساهم في نشر ثقافة الجودة الشاملة لكن كيف يمكن ان نحافظ على الاستمرارية لا بل والتحسين المستمر اليس بالتدقيقauditing لهدا النظام لم اري في منتداكم الموقر ما يتطرق لهدا الجانب الحيوي والمهم والدي باجراه الصحيح تتساقط كل الموسسات التي تطبق هدا النظام as show فقط لجدب الزبون اشكركم مجددا
> اخيكم م/ جمال من ليبيا



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

أستاذنا الكريم المهندس جمال ابراهيم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

نعم أخي الكريم أتفق معك تماماً ولقد كانت هناك مقتطفات عنها في حوارات بيني وبين الأخ عثمان في مشاركات موضوع أسئلتكم وتعليقاتكم عن دورة إدارة الجودة الشاملة ولكن لم نتعرض لها في صلب الدورة لأني في بداية الدورة ذكرت المواضيع التي ستتناولها هذه الدورة.

ولا بأس من إضافة التدقيق إليها فتعم الفائدة ويزيد الموضوع ثراءاً

فأكون لك من الشاكرين إن كتبت لنا في التدقيق بعض المقالات التي نرفقها بالدورة

وجزاك الله خيراً وبارك فيك وزادك علماً وحفظك الله وحفظ أهل ليبيا جميعاً
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخوك فتوح بن محمد


----------



## الهندرة حنان (13 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكركم كثيرا علي تعاونكم وعلي مجهودكم اطلب من سيادتكم التكرم ومساعدتي في موضوع عن نظم المعلومات الادارية والجغرافية


----------



## الهندرة حنان (13 سبتمبر 2006)

سيدي فتوح لقد لفت انتباهي انكم في مراجعكم اشرتم الي رسائل ماجستير حول الجودة الشاملة هل من الممكن ان اتحصل عليها لشدة ما اعجبني طرحكم للموضوع وتحمل هذه المراجع رقم تسلسل 4و13و17و18و25 ياريت اتحصل عليها لاني اعتقد اني سوف اتجة في رساله الماجستير الي بحث حول الجودة واوريد بريدك الاكتروني لتواصل وما هو تخصصكم العلمي والرد علي للتواصل معكم 

xxxxxxxxxx
من شروط الملتقى التي وافقتم عليها عدم وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات

المشرفة


----------



## الهندرة حنان (13 سبتمبر 2006)

البريد علي الياهو لم اعرف سبب عدم ظهورة وشكرا لكم


----------



## فتوح (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*جزاك الله خيراً*



salih9 قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> 
> والله يوفقك
> 
> ...




شكراً لك أخي الكريم مهندس صالح والله يعطيك العافية ويبارك فيك ولك وعليك وموفق إن شاء الله في كل أعمالك وأقوالك


----------



## فتوح (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرحباً مهندس أيمن المصري*



أيمن المصرى قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكم الله خيرا على ما تقدموه




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

وجزاك الله مثله أخي الكريم وأشكرك لدعائك وأسأل المولى أن يتقبل مني ومنك ومن صالح المؤمنين ويجمعنا في الجنة


----------



## othman (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ فتوح ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة وطلبت منك بعض المعلومات 
هل وصلت الرسالة
هل قراءتها
هل انتظر الجواب
ارجو منك الرد ان امكن 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أحمد مارفل (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا اوى على هذه الدوره التى تعلمنا منها الكثير حقا ولكن اتمنى ان تكتب هذه الدورة فى كتاب وترفع على المنتدى وشكراااااااااااااا


----------



## bsharg (13 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم
نرجو منك الانتقال بنا و بعد الانتهاء من الشرح الكامل لهذا الموضوع القيم و المهم 
الى امثلة في التطبيق العملي لهذا الموضوع على احد المنتجات* او خطوط الانتاج *او على ادارة ما
و لك كل الشكر


----------



## ymselim (14 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم 
نشكركم على مجهودكم الرائع وانا مع الاخ bsharg فى عمل امثلة تطبيقية مع توضيح مثلا كيفية حساب CPk in SPC وكيفية عمل sampling plan فى خطوط الانتاج 
ولك منى كل التقدير والتحية


----------



## فتوح (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



othman قال:


> الاخ فتوح ارسلت لك رسالة خاصة وطلبت منك بعض المعلومات
> هل وصلت الرسالة
> هل قراءتها
> هل انتظر الجواب
> ...




نعم اخي عثمان وصلتني رسالتك وقرأتها وسأجيبك إن شاء الله ولكن لدي بعض الإيضاحات التي سأطلبها منك إن شاء الله 

وأشكر لك حسن خلقك وأدبك العالي فبارك فيك الله


----------



## فتوح (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*توجد مشكلة في نظام وضع الصور فعذراً*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الأخوة الأعزاء كنت أود إستكمال المحاضرات ولكنني وجدت مشلكة في طريقة رفع الصور إلى الملتقى فمعذرة حتى يتم إصلاح هذا الخلل في نظام الرفع فيا ليت إدارة الملتقى تعجل في ذلك 
ونحمد الله على كل حال


----------



## صناعة المعمار (14 سبتمبر 2006)

فتوح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الأخوة الأعزاء كنت أود إستكمال المحاضرات ولكنني وجدت مشلكة في طريقة رفع الصور إلى الملتقى فمعذرة حتى يتم إصلاح هذا الخلل في نظام الرفع فيا ليت إدارة الملتقى تعجل في ذلك
> ونحمد الله على كل حال



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

نعم اخي فتوح الادارة تبذل كل جهد ليعود المنتدى كما كان وافضل ان شاء الله

كل عام وانتم بألف خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## فتوح (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*مرحباً مهندسة حنان*



الهندرة حنان قال:


> اشكركم كثيرا علي تعاونكم وعلي مجهودكم اطلب من سيادتكم التكرم ومساعدتي في موضوع عن نظم المعلومات الادارية والجغرافية



مرحباً بكِ أختى الكريمة وسأحاول مساعدتك إن شاء الله في تحقيق طلبك ولكن رجاء التوضيح فلم أتفهمه جيداً فأرجو منكِ بيانه مع التحديد وليكن في جزئية ثم نتوسع بعد ذلك إن شاء الله


----------



## فتوح (15 سبتمبر 2006)

*المراجع*



الهندرة حنان;227362 قال:


> سيدي فتوح لقد لفت انتباهي انكم في مراجعكم اشرتم الي رسائل ماجستير حول الجودة الشاملة هل من الممكن ان اتحصل عليها لشدة ما اعجبني طرحكم للموضوع وتحمل هذه المراجع رقم تسلسل 4و13و17و18و25 ياريت اتحصل عليها لاني اعتقد اني سوف اتجة في رساله الماجستير الي بحث حول الجودة واوريد بريدك الاكتروني لتواصل وما هو تخصصكم العلمي والرد علي للتواصل معكم
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx
> من شروط الملتقى التي وافقتم عليها عدم وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات
> ...




الأخت الكريمة مهندسة حنان وفقك الله في الذي تودين دراسته وعجلي فيه فإن أهم ما يميز طالب العلم هو التعجيل وعدم ترك الفرصة واغتنامها فعليكِ بالتعجيل وليساعدكِ الله

أما ما أشرتي إليه من المراجع فيوجد منها مرجع على النت ورابطه موجود أما رسائل الماجستير فلدي منها نسخ مطبوعة ولا مانع عندي من أن تنسخيها ولكن كيف يكون ذلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وإن ما أوردته في هذه الدورة أيضاً هو جزء من البحث الذي حصلت به على درجة الماجستير 

أما بخصوص الجودة كتخصص فحاصل فيها على مجموعة من الدورات المتعدة منها
1- التوعية بمنظومة الجودة والأيزو 9001( عدد 7 دورات مختلفة وعلى فترات زمنية).وفيها ترسيخ كيفية التوافق مع متطلبات منظومة الجودة وبيان السلبيات الناشئة عن التهاون في التطبيق والتجاوز عن آليات المنظومة.

2-إعداد الزثائق والسجلات لمنظومة الجودة. 

وهدفها التعريف بأنواع وثائق منظومة الجودة ومنهجية استحداثها ومراقبتها من حيث الفهرسة والتصنيف والتوزيع والتحديث.

3- عمليات التدقيق الداخلي.

والهدف من الدورة التعريف بآلية عمل التدقيق الداخلي وجدولتها وتنفيذها وإعداد التقارير المرادفة لها ومتابعة مخرجاتها.

4- المراقبة الإحصائية للعمليات.

وكانت فيها شقان هامان هما:
أ) التعرف بمفهوم ضبط ومراقبة الجودة والتحكم الإحصائي في العمليات.
ب) استعراض كيفية تطبيق المنهجيات الإحصائية المتقدمة في التحليل وحل المشكلات والتقنيات الحديثة المستخدمة في عمليات التطوير والتحسين المستمر.

5- الإتصال الفعال.

الهدف من الدورة كانفي
- تعريف بمفهوم الإتصال الفعال.
- تدريب على فنون ومهارات الإتصال.

6- مؤشرات ومقاييس الأداء.

وكانت من فوائدها وأهدافها:
-تعريف بمفهوم ومؤشرات الأساليب المتبعة في قياس الأداء العام.
- تزويد بالأدوات العلمية المستخدمة في قياس الأداء المؤسسي.
- تمكين من تطبيق نظام تقييم الأداء.

7- تدربين المدربين.

والهدف منها كان إعداد وإكساب المهارات والأساليب المتعلقة بالتأهيل والتدريب والمقدرة على تحديد الأهداف وتصميم البرامج التدريبية والتمكين من عرضها وتوصيلها للمتدرب واستخدام المساعدات التدريبية بفاعلية.

8- كتابة الرسائل والتقارير.

- تعريف بدور التقارير في العملية الإدارية ومواصفات التقارير الفعالة.
- تحسين الأداء في إعداد وكتابة التقارير.
- صقل المهارات في الكتابة السليمة للتقارير الإدارية والفنية.

9- إدارة الجودة الشاملة ( وهذه أخذت فيها قرابة 13 دورة مختلفة ومتنوعة)

ومحصلتهم في الهدف والفائدة هي
- اكتساب التفهم التام والإدراك الكامل لمبادئ الجودة الشاملة.
- تطبيق نظم إدارة الجودة الشاملة بالمؤسسة.
- تفهم أسس التطوير المستمر.

10- قياس وتحقيق رضاء العملاء.

- التعرف على معوقات خدمة العميل والتخطيط للتغلب عليها.
- تعميق المهارات السلوكية اللازمة للتعامل مع العملاء.
- التدريب على التخطيط لتطوير خدمة العملاء.

11- التعامل مع برنامج الإحصاء minitab12- تدريب على البرنامج الإحصائي SPSS.

13-دورات في المراجعة الداخلية 

14- التأهيل للقيام بمهام ممثل الإدارة

وعملت ممثل الإدارة لشركة وحصلت على شهادة الأيزو في الجودة ISO 9001.

15- درجة الماجستير في إدارة الجودة الشاملة.

وحقيقة حضرت العديد من الدورات والندوات غير ما ذكرت آنفاً ولكن ما ذكرته يكفي

وأيضاً قمت بالعديد من الدورات التي عقدتها أو شاركت فيها

هذا في مجال الجودة وهناك مجالات أخرى تجدينها على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24284

ولم أذكر ما سبق من باب الفخر فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور ولكن إجابة على سؤالك وأسال الله أن يجعل كل ما نتعلمه يكون خالصاً لوجهه

أما البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بي فهو موجود في الملف الشخصي وأرحب بأي اتصال وإن كان التعامل من خلال الملتقي يكون فيه فائدة للجميع 

وإن تأخرت على بعض الأخوة في شئ فليعذرني فإني أقوم بالعديد من الردود والإعداد ولكن اعد إن شاء الله ألا أترك شيئاً إلا رددت عليه

وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## فتوح (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*تجميع الدورة في كتاب*



أحمد مارفل قال:


> شكرا اوى على هذه الدوره التى تعلمنا منها الكثير حقا ولكن اتمنى ان تكتب هذه الدورة فى كتاب وترفع على المنتدى وشكراااااااااااااا



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً مهندس أحمد مارفل

وأتمنى أن تكون بخير وشكراً لك على ما كتبته وإن شاء الله في نهاية الدورة سيتم جمع المحاضرات وترتيبها وتجهيزها لمن يريد أن يحملها ومرحباً بك وبكل الشراقوة والزقازيق وأهل الكرم والدين


----------



## فتوح (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*التطبيق العملى*



bsharg قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> نرجو منك الانتقال بنا و بعد الانتهاء من الشرح الكامل لهذا الموضوع القيم و المهم
> الى امثلة في التطبيق العملي لهذا الموضوع على احد المنتجات* او خطوط الانتاج *او على ادارة ما
> و لك كل الشكر




مرحباً وأهلاً وسهلاً 

لقد بدأت فعلاً bsharg في الأمثلة العملية وارجع إلى المحاضرة العاشرة تجد فيها تطبيق على أداة العصف الذهني وكذلك خرائط التدفق وسأكمل إن شاء الله في المحاضرة القادمة فتابع وأرجو التفاعل والمشاركة.


----------



## فتوح (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*Spc*



ymselim قال:


> الاخ الكريم
> نشكركم على مجهودكم الرائع وانا مع الاخ bsharg فى عمل امثلة تطبيقية مع توضيح مثلا كيفية حساب CPk in SPC وكيفية عمل sampling plan فى خطوط الانتاج
> ولك منى كل التقدير والتحية



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً جزيلاً ymselim والأمثلة التطبيقية بدأت بالفعل في المحاضرة العاشرة في أداة العصف الذهني وأداة خرائط التدفق

أما بخصوص خرائط مراقبة العمليات افحصائية فسأتكلم عنها إن شاء الله بالتوضيح الكامل مع شرح لمقدرة العملية ومن المعلوم أن خرائط المراقبة متعددة ولكن سأذكر بعضها وبأمثلة عملية فإن أردت الزيادة أو أردت نوعاً محدداً خاصاً منها فأعلمني حتى أضيفه إن شاء الله وكل ذلك على خط إنتاج ودراسة حالة فعلية

ولك مني كل الشكر والإحترام والتقدير


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 سبتمبر 2006)

_اخي وفقك الله اود لو تسعفني بشي عن عمليات التدقيق الداخلي وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير 
اخيك م/ جمال_


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (16 سبتمبر 2006)

[كيف يمكنني ارسال بعض الملفات لاستفادة منها لاخوة الاعضاء بالمنتدى pdf او ppt او غيرها 
اخيكم م/ جمال]


----------



## فتوح (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*التدقيق الداخلي*



جمال ابراهيم قال:


> _اخي وفقك الله اود لو تسعفني بشي عن عمليات التدقيق الداخلي وتقبل مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير
> اخيك م/ جمال_




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحباً أخي جمال وإليك ملفان قيمان للغاية عن التدقيق الداخلي أسأل الله العظيم أن ينفعك بهما
ملحوظة هذه الملفات ليست من إعدادي


----------



## فتوح (17 سبتمبر 2006)

*لإرسال ملفات إلى الملتقى*



جمال ابراهيم قال:


> [كيف يمكنني ارسال بعض الملفات لاستفادة منها لاخوة الاعضاء بالمنتدى pdf او ppt او غيرها
> اخيكم م/ جمال]




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لإرسال ملفات إلى الملتقى ذلك يكون من خلال إدرة المرفقات في أسفل الصفحة

وتجد ملف مرفق هنا فيه طريقة الرفع فاتبعها ووفقك الله

أتمنى أن تكون الطريقة واضحة ونحن في انتظار هذه الملفات وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور جدا ياخي على هده الملفات ساقوق بتصفحها وابداء راي فيها لاحقا وشكرا جزيلا اخي 
اخيك جمال


----------



## industryboy (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ماشاء الله مجهود جبار وعمل رائع وفكرة ممتازة وبصراحة أشكر الأخ فتوح و روح ياشيخ ربنا يفتحها في وجهك كمان وكمان وعندي إقتراح بخصوص الدورة!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
ما أدري لو نعمل فريق عمل مكون من عدة أشخاص ونحدد قائد وبعد كدا نوزع المهام والمسؤليات ونبدا بعمل فهرس في البداية يوضح المحتويات بشكل عام ونعمل روابط حتى يمكن الوصول الى الموضوع بكل يسر وسهولة حتى يكون ( مرجع و دليل وقاعدةبيانات ) تختص بإدارة الجودة الشاملة من الألف الى الياء ويسعدني ويشرفنى أن أكون من ضمن أعضاء فريق العمل وطبعا بعد أذن صاحب الفكرة الأخ فتوح وكذلك مشرفة المنتدي الأخت صناعة المعمار . 
وشكرا 
أخوكم 
industryboy


----------



## صناعة المعمار (17 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مشكور اخونا industryboy على روح التعاون والاهتمام

في نهاية الدورة سيتم تجميع المحاضرات في كتاب ليكون في متناول الجميع ونسأل الله ان يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسنات الاخ الكريم جدا م. فتوح وكل من شاركه باعطاء المعلومات


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي فتوح شكرا لك من اعماق اعماق قلبي هده ppt كانت ما اريده بالضبط كل سلايد فيها بل وكا كلمة فيها ما اريده
اخيك جمال


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*iso 900*

هد ا العرض التقديمي عن iso 9000 ارجو ان يفيد 
اخيكم جمال


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (21 سبتمبر 2006)

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]موضوع عن التدقيق الداخلي ولكن بالانجليزي اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع 
اخيكم جمال[/grade]


----------



## bsharg (23 سبتمبر 2006)

هل بالامكان ان يقوم الاخ المحاضر 
بتطبيق تلك المعايير والمبادئ النظرية على احدى السلع او خطوط النتاج او غيرها
حتى نتمكن من المتابعة و بشكل افضل


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (10 أكتوبر 2006)

هده بعض المحاضرات عن التدقيق اتمنى الاستفادة


----------



## فتوح (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ جمال ابرهيم شكراً لك على اضافاتك وملفاتك وجزاك الله خيراً وإن كان لديك المزيد فأتحفنا به وكذلك نرجوا من كل الزملاء أن يسلكوا درب المهندس جمال ابراهيم فيمدوننا بملفاتهم فزكاة العلم نشره.

أخي الكريم bsharg بدأت ذلك بالفعل من المحاضرة السابقة وإن شاء الله نعرف عملية الدهان التي يدور حولها استخدام الدوات ولكن حين يتم نظام رفع الصور بالشكل الذي يكون مناسباً كما كان في المحاضرات الأولى 

شكراً لكم وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## industryboy (5 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ماشاء الله أسلوب رائع وسلس في التقديم وننتظر المزيد 
ولكن لدي سؤال أخي فتوح وهو .
س / ماهي أنوع المنتجات التي يمكن أن نستخدم فيها عملية الدهان بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية ؟
وشكرا 
أخوك 
industryboy


----------



## فتوح (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنواع المنتجات التي يمكن أن نستخدم فيها عملية الدهان بالبودرة الإلكتورستاتيكية*



industryboy قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ماشاء الله أسلوب رائع وسلس في التقديم وننتظر المزيد
> ولكن لدي سؤال أخي فتوح وهو .
> س / ماهي أنوع المنتجات التي يمكن أن نستخدم فيها عملية الدهان بالبودرة الإلكتروستاتيكية ؟
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحباً أخي الكريم industryboy وأهلاً بك معنا وشكراً على كلماتك الرقيقة وجزاك الله خيراً 

أما أنواع المنتجات التي نستخدم فيها الدهان بالبودرة الإلتروستاتيكية فهي متعددة للغاية وتستطيع القول أن معظم التي فيها استخدام صاج (Sheet Metal) مثل ثلاجات - غسالات - أجهزة البوتاجاز - وغيرها من الأدوات المنزلية وأرفف المخازن والأبواب والشبابيك وحوامل الكابلات ولوحات التوزيع الكهربائية 
الخلاصة لا يمكن حصر المنتجات التي يتم استخدام هذا النوع من الدهانات فيها.

وشكراً لك


----------



## dema (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*Fmea*

thank for this information ..can i ask aboutFMEA(FAILURE MODE AND EFFECT ANAYESIS) as a branch of quality control and how i can get the sevirity and dectability for spesific product


----------



## ghada_nora (10 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## ymselim (11 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## صناعة المعمار (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يجزيك كل خير مشرفنا م. فتوح​


----------



## روبيكو (21 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وأعانكم على كل عمل طيب فيه نفع الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## فتوح (22 نوفمبر 2006)

dema قال:


> thank for this information ..can i ask aboutFMEA(FAILURE MODE AND EFFECT ANAYESIS) as a branch of quality control and how i can get the sevirity and dectability for spesific product



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحباً أخي الكريم وإليك طلبك أتمنى ان ينفعك الله به


----------



## فتوح (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*ألف شكر*



ghada_nora قال:


> thank you very much



أختي الكريمة ولكِ مني الشكر الجزيل على مرورك وكلماتك الكريمة


----------



## فتوح (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*وجزاك الله مثله*



ymselim قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير



شكراً لك وجزاك الله مثله ونفعك بما علمك ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## فتوح (22 نوفمبر 2006)

*وفيكم بارك الرب سبحانه*



روبيكو قال:


> بارك الله فيكم وأعانكم على كل عمل طيب فيه نفع الدنيا والأخرة



شكراً لك أخي الكريم وفيكم بارك الرب ونفعك بما تعلم وعلمك ما ينفعك في الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## samirames (3 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما شاء الله جهد وافر ودوره مميزه
مشكوووور أخي عليه


----------



## فتوح (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*



samirames قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما شاء الله جهد وافر ودوره مميزه
> مشكوووور أخي عليه




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكراً أخي والحمد لله أنها أعجبتك


----------



## 417walid (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر خالص لكل من شارك معنا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m3shmawy (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## m3shmawy (30 ديسمبر 2006)

نتمنى المزيد منكم وفقكم الله


----------



## بنت المملكة (3 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي فتوح على هذي الدوره المفيده واللي جت في وقتها لاني جالسه اعد بحث عن كيفية تطبيق الجودة الشاملة في احد الشركات .........
اكرر شكري لك واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## فتوح (8 أغسطس 2007)

بنت المملكة قال:


> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي فتوح على هذي الدوره المفيده واللي جت في وقتها لاني جالسه اعد بحث عن كيفية تطبيق الجودة الشاملة في احد الشركات .........
> اكرر شكري لك واتمنى ان تعم الفائدة للجميع



شكراً أختي بنت المملكة وأتمنى أن تكوني وفقتي في بحثك


----------



## o0-Engineer-0o (12 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد ااا (24 يوليو 2008)

*رساله الى الاستاذ / فتوح*

السيد الاستاذ / فتوح 
تحية طيبة وبعد ,,

نود اولاا أن نشكرك على هذه المحاضرة الهامة فى ادارة الجودة . 
ونرغب فى التعرف على سيادتكم للتعاون معكم فى مجال ادارة الجودة وهل عندكم المزيد من الدورات الخاصة بادارة الجودة فى مجال صناعة البلاستيك . 
أخوك بالله 
أحمد محمد 
مركز تكنولوجيا البلاستيك 
الاسكندريه


----------



## احمدعبدالقادر (4 أكتوبر 2008)

دورة قيمة جدا جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## عبد الحميد درويش (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
(الحمد لله الذى هدانا لهذا وماكنا لنهتدى لولا ان هدانا الله)
اقبلونى اخ لكم فى المنتدى
احييكم وجزاكم الله بالخير...





مشارك جديد فى المنتدى.... عبدالحميددرويش:80:


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
لدي بحوث منشورة عن مواضية الجودة الشاملة ( السيطرة النوعية في الشركة ) فلامانع من المساعدة


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (19 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم 
لدي بحوث منشورة عن مواضيع الجودة الشاملة ( السيطرة النوعية في الشركة ) في عدد من المجلات العلمية فلا مانع من المساعدة ومنه 
( تطبيق حلقات السيطرة النوعية في الشركة لتحسين النوعية )


----------



## فتوح (25 نوفمبر 2008)

نعمة حافظ الموسوى قال:


> بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
> لدي بحوث منشورة عن مواضيع الجودة الشاملة ( السيطرة النوعية في الشركة ) في عدد من المجلات العلمية فلا مانع من المساعدة ومنه
> ( تطبيق حلقات السيطرة النوعية في الشركة لتحسين النوعية )



السلام عليكم

مرحباً بك مرة أخرى أخي نعمة حافظ الموسوي ونحن في انتظارك


----------



## uzaki (15 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير يا أخواني 
أريد معاونتكم فرج الله عنكم كل كرب وجعل لكم من كل ضيق فررجًا 
أقوم بعمل دراسة عن اعتماد المدارس على الايزو 9001 ، و بعد ان كدت أن أنتهي قيل لي أن هناك أيزو 9001 خاص بالعملةالتعليمية يسمى - iso 9001 - iwa2 و قد صدر عام 2003 و له إصدارات أخرى ولكن ضيق ذات اليد يمنعني من الوصول إليه !! فهل تستطيعون مساعدتي فأنا في أزمة و يكاد بحثي ان تنعدم جدواه و يضيع تعبي هباًء فهل لديكم معلومات عنه كافية باللغة العربية على الأاخص 
جزاكم الله و نتلتم ثوابه يوم لا ينفع مال و لا بنون 00
أخوكم 
أسامة زكي االسيد


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 فبراير 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## Eng.Nado (17 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكركم جزيل الشكر على المجهود المبذول فى هذا المنتدى الرائع,,,حقا جزاكم الله خيرا والله يديم عليكم وتنفعوا أمه الإسلام بالعلم والإفادة,,,جزاكم الله كل خير وإن شاء الله يجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتكم,,,


----------



## Eng.Nado (17 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكركم جزيل الشكر على المجهود المبذول فى هذا المنتدى الرائع,,,حقا جزاكم الله خيرا والله يديم عليكم وتنفعوا أمه الإسلام بالعلم والإفادة,,,جزاكم الله كل خير وإن شاء الله يجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتكم,,,


----------



## المهندس166 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*رسالة الماجستير*

اخي الكريم م/ فتوح 
برجاء المساهمة بعرض بحث الماجستير او ملخص مفصل ان امكن 
وشكرا 
م/ عارف سمان


----------



## kinghse (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## فتوح (26 مارس 2013)

شكرا لكم جميعا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hsko2007 (2 يناير 2015)

thaaaaanks


----------

